# Llevo en Manhattan cinco años y esto es una puta mierda



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:

1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
3)* Precios abusivos por todas partes:* Se descojonan de nosotros. Un café en condiciones son cinco pavos, una cena para dos personas en un restaurante de calidad media 250 pavos, el abono transportes son 120 pavos, un estudio paco de mierda rodeado de cucarachas en Manhattan 2.000 pavos / mes y así todo.
4) *Inseguridad*: Pandilleros y zumbados por todas partes, vas en el metro acojonado. Mejor no salir a partir de las diez de la noche.
5) *Imposible tener un coche para escaparse el fin de semana si vives en Manhattan*: Un garaje en Manhattan son 600 pavos al mes (en la calle no hay parking ni de coña), el seguro de coche son 300 pavos al mes. Total, tener un coche en Manhattan son 1000 pavos al mes (sin contar reparaciones y gasofa).
6) *Progres, progres y más progres*: Cuidadito con lo que dices. Porque como digas algo no-progre, inmediatamente eres facha, faJcista, racista, etc.
7) *Ciudad alienante:* Hay miles de personas ancianas y locas viviendo solas en apartamentos de mierda sin contacto con nadie. Los ves mirando por la ventana todo el día con la mirada perdida y vacía. Igual en el metro: La gente tiene una mirada que acojonaría al diablo.
8) *Todo el mundo está de paso*: Todo el mundo viene a trabajar a Manhattan para ganar pasta, ahorrar y hacer curriculum. Casi todo el mundo se larga de aquí a los cinco años y se van a su pueblo o a su pequeña ciudad del medio-oeste. Aquí no se hacen amistades duraderas.
9)* Ruidos:* Salir a la calle es acabar con los nervios destrozados: Gritos, ambulancias, coches de bomberos y de policía, subnormales con las motos y los coches con el escape libre, etc.
10)* Clima de mierda*: Inviernos a quince bajo cero, veranos a 35 grados con un 90% de humedad. A veces siento que me va a salir moho debajo de los sobacos.

Resumiendo: La gente se cree lo que ve en Sexo en Nueva York, pero Manhattan es una puta mierda tan gorda que hasta mete miedo.

¿Porqué vivo en Nueva York? (Lo bueno).

1) Estoy casado con una americana.
2) Vivo de gratis: Ya que el piso donde vivo es de la familia de mi mujer.
3) Hay curro a patadas y bien pagado: Con lo que he ganado aquí en cinco años (los sueldos son muy altos). Me he comprado una casa de pueblo en España completamente reformada de 120 m2 y con parcela de 400m2 y solo me he gastado el 35% de mis ahorros.

*Es si: Espero largarme cuanto antes*


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Jul 2022)

Es lo que tiene vivir en una de las sedes de Lucifer en este mundo.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Es lo que tiene vivir en una de las sedes de Lucifer en este mundo.



*Literal: Yo creo que si el diablo existe obviamente vive en Manhattan.*


----------



## D_M (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...



Buen hilo, amego.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (29 Jul 2022)

La gente que vive de los tontos de Nueva York reside en los Hamptons.


----------



## derepen (29 Jul 2022)

Me has recordado un poco a este:


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> La gente que vive de los tontos de Nueva York reside en los Hamptons.



Correcto: Un chalet en los Hamptons no baja de 3 millones. Allí vive la peña chunga de verdad: Los de Wall Street.


----------



## Freedomfighter (29 Jul 2022)

Y yo que me pensaba comprar un flat con vistas a Times Square


----------



## Voldemort (29 Jul 2022)

Decian en burbuja que podían meter a toda la población mundial en Nueva Zelanda y la densidad de población sería la misma que en Manhattan 






A todos los ecologetas y follaplanetas que dicen que somos muchos...


Si cogemos Nueva Zelanda que tiene un terreno de 268.021 km² (un poco menos que Italia) y construimos una ciudad y metemos ahí a los 7.750 millones de personas de toda la Tierra, es decir, dejamos el resto de la Tierra vacía, da una densidad de población de 28.915, más o menos igual que en una...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## max power (29 Jul 2022)

Si tienes que elegir el paquete completo, con sus pros y sus contras, que eliges?

Ny
sPAIN


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (29 Jul 2022)

Está en proceso de volver a lo que fue en la década de los 70


----------



## D_M (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *Literal: Yo creo que si el diablo existe obviamente vive en Manhattan.*


----------



## angelgs (29 Jul 2022)

Como tantos otros sitios que están bien para visitarlos pero que son el infierno para vivirlos. Se me ocurre que el ejemplo paradigmático de ello es Venecia.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (29 Jul 2022)

Nueva York es un autentico basurero , una ciudad decadente en todos los sentidos


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

max power dijo:


> Si tienes que elegir el paquete completo, con sus pros y sus contras, que eliges?
> 
> Ny
> sPAIN



Dificil, joder, dificil: España es mi pais y me gusta hasta decir basta, pero ¿Qué puto futuro tienes en España sin curro o con un curro de mierda?
Aquí por lo menos ganas pasta y te puedes plantear el tema de chortinas, hijos y una vida más o menos digna.

Lo suyo es tirarse diez años en Nueva York y volverse a España con pasta y dedicarte a tocarte los huevos para los restos.
Si tienes mentalidad Europea (ahorradora) no es complicado ahorrar una media de 50.000 o 60.000 pavos al año sin dejar de vivir bien.


----------



## OYeah (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Correcto: Un chalet en los Hamptons no baja de 3 millones. Allí vive la peña chunga de verdad: Los de Wall Street.




¿Sabéis que no existe la obesidad allí? Viven tan relajados que no comen de más por ansia, ni tampoco se ponen hasta arriba con algo exiquisito porque están aburridos de ello. Es algo parecido a lo que contaba Marco Aurelio, la comida pues una cosa más.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (29 Jul 2022)

No necesitas irte a Manhattan, cualquier gran capital europea es un pozo de miseria que se alimenta engullendo las almas de los pobres desgraciados que las habitan.


----------



## OYeah (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Dificil, joder, dificil: España es mi pais y me gusta hasta decir basta, pero ¿Qué puto futuro tienes en España sin curro o con un curro de mierda?
> Aquí por lo menos ganas pasta y te puedes plantear el tema de chortinas, hijos y una vida más o menos digna.
> 
> Lo suyo es tirarse diez años en Nueva York y volverse a España con pasta y dedicarte a tocarte los huevos para los restos.
> Si tienes mentalidad Europea (ahorradora) no es complicado ahorrar una media de 50.000 o 60.000 pavos al año sin dejar de vivir bien.



Dependerá del trabajo, fantasma. Piensa por los demás también, en Nueva York hay mucho working poor, hasta homeless.


----------



## Mandingo100 (29 Jul 2022)

Vete a Staten Island, que ahí ganó Trump


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Dependerá del trabajo, fantasma. Piensa por los demás también, en Nueva York hay mucho working poor, hasta homeless.



Tío, la "working class" no vive en Manhattan: Viven en el Bronx o en Queens.
La peña que vive en Manhattan tiene sueldos de la hostia porque si no, directamente no puede vivir aquí.

Por cierto: A pesar de que Harlem está en Manhattan, no se le considera "Manhattan".


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Mandingo100 dijo:


> Vete a Staten Island, que ahí ganó Trump



Un secreto que la peña no sabe: Staten Island era el mayor vertedero de basura *del mundo*, hasta que lo taparon todo con tierra y empezaron a construir encima... Todo bien excepto que a veces tienen explosiones de metano debido a la mierda fermentando debajo de las casas emitiendo gases tóxicos.


----------



## Decipher (29 Jul 2022)

No es lo mismo para visitar que para vivir. Para visitar está bien, para vivir parece el mismo infierno.


----------



## OYeah (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Un secreto que la peña no sabe: Staten Island era el mayor vertedero de basura *del mundo*, hasta que lo taparon todo con tierra y empezaron a construir encima... Todo bien excepto porque a veces tienen explosiones de metano debido a la mierda fermentando debajo de las casas emitiendo gases tóxicos.




Jajajajajaja!!!!!!!!!!!!! Es que tienen raices inglesas y alemanas, no hay más. Guarros hasta decir basta.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.



Menudo subser. Leí el título y quise leer los motivos. Solo he aguantado el punto 1.

Si un infraser va a una isla desierta y pone en la balanza que no hay gente como punto negativo, ese infraser es tan inteligente como el autor de este post.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Menudo subser. Leí el título y quise leer los motivos. Solo he aguantado el punto 1.
> 
> Si un infraser va a una isla desierta y pone en la balanza que no hay gente como punto negativo, ese infraser es tan inteligente como el autor de este post.



A ver sucnormal: Una cosa es que haya gente y otra cosa es que la densidad de población sea la más alta del mundo. ¿lo pillas? Hay capitales como Madrid que tienen bastante menos densidad de población que Manhattan.

PS, Has leído hasta el punto uno porque tu cerebro no tiene más capacidad de asimilación que un línea de texto.


----------



## Decipher (29 Jul 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> La gente que vive de los tontos de Nueva York reside en los Hamptons.



Estaba una vez curioseando con los mapas por satélite y de repente me pregunto ¿Que es toda esa extensión verde sin construir justo al lado de Nueva York, mas allá de Queens? Hice zoom y flipando la cantidad de mansiones impresionantes con terrenos gigantes y piscinazas, todo en un entorno verde y sin aglomeraciones justo al lado de Nueva York. Ahí esta la gente con pasta de verdad. Ahí y en los áticos, los pisos en rascacielos de lujo y los pisos con vistas a Central Park.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Sabéis que no existe la obesidad allí? Viven tan relajados que no comen de más por ansia, ni tampoco se ponen hasta arriba con algo exiquisito porque están aburridos de ello. Es algo parecido a lo que contaba Marco Aurelio, la comida pues una cosa más.



Si, y no solo eso: Es raro ver a un "Mahattanita" gordo. La peña se cuida bastante. Todos los gordacos que ves aquí son gente que viene de otros barrios a visitar Manhattan.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (29 Jul 2022)

No suena muy diferente de cualquier barrio de Barcelona. Gente, suciedad y progres (suelen ir unidos).

La ultima vez que la visite el alcalde era todavia Bloomberg, habia un poli en cada esquina. La zona alrededor de Central Park es bastante agradable. Yo me sentaba en un Starbucks y veia pasar gente, como en la Rambla de Barcelona. 

Luego vino el loco progre de DiBlasio y ahora el negro actual, pues lo mismo. Que disfruten lo votado.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A ver sucnormal: Una cosa es que haya gente y otra cosa es que la densidad de población sea la más alta del mundo. ¿lo pillas? Hay capitales como Madrid que tienen bastante menos densidad de población que Manhattan.
> 
> PS, Has leído hasta el punto uno porque tu cerebro no tiene más capacidad de asimilación que un línea de texto.



Por no repetir lo mismo de antes, es como si te vas a vivir a una ciudad costera y pones en la balanza que vives al lado del mar como algo negativo. 

Demasiado difícil de comprender.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Estaba una vez curioseando con los mapas por satélite y de repente me pregunto ¿Que es toda esa extensión verde sin construir justo al lado de Nueva York, mas allá de Queens? Hice zoom y flipando la cantidad de mansiones impresionantes con terrenos gigantes y piscinazas, todo en un entorno verde y sin aglomeraciones justo al lado de Nueva York. Ahí esta la gente con pasta de verdad. Ahí y en los áticos, los pisos en rascacielos de lujo y los pisos con vistas a Central Park.



Bueno tampoco te creas que está tan cerca: Los hamptons están a unos 150 Km de Nueva York, en Long Island. Los que se compran los pisos con vistas al Central Park son lo nuevos-ricos árabes, chinos y Rusos. Lo de Nueva York con pasta de verdad solo pisan la ciudad para currar.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> *No suena muy diferente de cualquier barrio de Barcelona. Gente, suciedad y progres (suelen ir unidos).*



Pues también es verdad.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Por no repetir lo mismo de antes, es como si te vas a vivir a una ciudad costera y pones en la balanza que vives al lado del mar como algo negativo.
> 
> Demasiado difícil de comprender.



Vamos a ver: Que a mi no me gusta Nueva York, que vivo aquí por los motivos que ya he explicado en el hilo.


----------



## Decipher (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Bueno tampoco te creas que está tan cerca: Los hamptons están a unos 150 Km de Nueva York, en Long Island. Los que se compran los pisos con vistas al Central Park son lo nuevos-ricos árabes, chinos y Rusos. Lo de Nueva York con pasta de verdad solo pisan la ciudad para currar.



Creia que estaba mucho mas cerca. Como engañan las perspectivas en EEUU.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Creia que estaba mucho mas cerca. Como engañan las perspectivas en EEUU.



Es un país grande cojones. Solo el estado de Texas es unas tres veces más grande que España.


----------



## Decipher (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Es un país grande cojones. Solo el estado de Texas es unas tres veces más grande que España.



Para ahí exagerao.

Texas: 696 241 Km cuadrados
España: 505 944 Km cuadrados


----------



## Kartoffeln (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Para ahí exagerao.
> 
> Texas: 696 241 Km cuadrados
> España: 505 944 Km cuadrados



Joder es verdad, es que he confundido la longitud del estado con la extensión (1600 km). No obstante, es más grande que España.


----------



## Vorsicht (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...



Mis dies hijo de puta!!!
Qué envidia me das!!!!
Al ignore!


----------



## abe heinsenberg (29 Jul 2022)

Ratas cucarachas inseguridad.suciedad.mal olor gentío escándalos peleas.cuchilladas seguro que no está en barcelona.


----------



## Busher (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...



No me digas que alli los jamones son de York...


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Es un país grande cojones. Solo el estado de Texas es unas tres veces más grande que España.



Madre mía.

Texas un poco menos de 700.000 km cuadrados
España un poco más de 500.000 km cuadrados

Eso es tres (3) veces más


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Jul 2022)

New York es la capital del mundo, y tiene las cosas de gran capital.

Todo el que va allí, salvo que venga de una hiperciudad, tiene que notar que va de pueblo a ciudad.

Lo mismo el que va de Villabotijo a Madrid, que cualquiera que vaya a New York


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Madre mía.
> 
> Texas un poco menos de 700.000 km cuadrados
> España un poco más de 500.000 km cuadrados
> ...



Que ya he puesto arriba que me he equivocado, joder. Que he confundido la distancia de punta a punta con la extensión en Km2 : O aportas algo positivo al hilo o te meto a tomar por culo en ignorados.


----------



## porromtrumpero (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Un secreto que la peña no sabe: Staten Island era el mayor vertedero de basura *del mundo*, hasta que lo taparon todo con tierra y empezaron a construir encima... Todo bien excepto que a veces tienen explosiones de metano debido a la mierda fermentando debajo de las casas emitiendo gases tóxicos.



O sea que el episodio de Futurama de mandar una bola de basura al espacio podría haberse hecho realidad en el futuro del montón de mierda que tenían?


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> O sea que el episodio de Futurama de mandar una bola de basura al espacio podría haberse hecho realidad en el futuro del montón de mierda que tenían?



Estos han optado por meterlo debajo de la alfombra....


----------



## TedKord (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...



Yo estuve de vacaciones y más o menos de acuerdo con el OP. Lo que más se me quedó grabado fue la oeste rara que emanaba de la ciudad. NY tenía un olor extraño, como a pretzel frito o algo así.


----------



## rascachapas (29 Jul 2022)

Ten cuidado que Putin dijo que en caso de guerra nuclear lo primero que había que bombardear era Londres y Nueva York.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Yo estuve de vacaciones y más o menos de acuerdo con el OP. Lo que más se me quedó grabado fue la oeste rara que emanaba de la ciudad. NY tenía un olor extraño, como a pretzel frito o algo así.



Es debido a que la lluvia se acumula en los miles de baches y desniveles y se acaba pudriendo. Es una ciudad muy húmeda.
Esa "peste" tiene un nombre: *Manhattan Smell.*









Why does Manhattan smell in the summer?


Why does Manhattan smell in the summertime? It's caused by a combination of people, trash, pollution and greenhouse gases, according to AccuWeather.




abc7ny.com




.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Ten cuidado que Putin dijo que en caso de guerra nuclear lo primero que había que bombardear era Londres y Nueva York.



Lo sé, lo sé, es otra "ventaja" más de vivir en Nueva York.


----------



## davitin (29 Jul 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Para ahí exagerao.
> 
> Texas: 696 241 Km cuadrados
> España: 505 944 Km cuadrados



Me parece a mí que el op está escribiendo el hilo desde Albacete, o peor, desde Lima.


----------



## OSPF (29 Jul 2022)

Seguro que la casa que te has comprado en la España vaciada te sirve de mucho en nueva york


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Me parece a mí que el op está escribiendo el hilo desde Albacete, o peor, desde Lima.



La Sagra.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *Literal: Yo creo que si el diablo existe obviamente vive en Manhattan.*




vease la peli de "Pactar con el diablo" con Al Pacino


----------



## DVD1975 (29 Jul 2022)

Pues como te vayas a Utah te cagas.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Pues como te vayas a Utah te cagas.



Por lo menos allí hay menos gente y seguro que está más limpio.


----------



## Punitivum (29 Jul 2022)

Venga, vamos a lo que todos estamos deseando...Cómo son las mujeres yanquis en comparación a las españolas?


----------



## Mission (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Dificil, joder, dificil: España es mi pais y me gusta hasta decir basta, pero ¿Qué puto futuro tienes en España sin curro o con un curro de mierda?
> Aquí por lo menos ganas pasta y te puedes plantear el tema de chortinas, hijos y una vida más o menos digna.
> 
> Lo suyo es tirarse diez años en Nueva York y volverse a España con pasta y dedicarte a tocarte los huevos para los restos.
> Si tienes mentalidad Europea (ahorradora) no es complicado ahorrar una media de 50.000 o 60.000 pavos al año sin dejar de vivir bien.



Enhorabuena por haber podido solucionarte la vida, no obstante entiendo que tienes que tener un trabajo muy cualificado para poder ahorrar unas cantidades así, lo digo desde mi mas absoluta ignorancia sobre la vida en USA, no creo que cualquier mindundi pueda acercarse a esos números.


----------



## rulifu (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...



Amigo, siento que hayas elegido tener una vida de mierda vendiendote al dinero


----------



## Discrepante Libre (29 Jul 2022)

La gente tiene en mente lo que ve en las peliculas de jolibussss, que generalmente, no muestran las miserias de las grandes ciudades de gUSAnolandia.


----------



## Tratante (29 Jul 2022)

Pues de visita/turismo/compras a todo trapo yo me lo pasaba como un niño en una juguetería cada vez que iba..., eso si, para establecerse allí, ni de coña, pero vamos, como cualquier megaurbe...


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> Venga, vamos a lo que todos estamos deseando...Cómo son las mujeres yanquis en comparación a las españolas?



Pues hay de todo, pero tengo que decir que son más simpáticas y alegres que las españolas. Tambien suelen ser educadas.


----------



## Joaquim (29 Jul 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Está en proceso de volver a lo que fue en la década de los 70



Disfrutan lo votado, en los 70 y los 80, mandando los progres, era la ciudad de Taxi Driver, The Warriors y los Beat´em Up de los Arcade, tipo Final Fight, Vigilante o Vendetta.

Entonces, votaron al Republicano Rudolph Giuliani, y con su política de Tolerancia 0 con el crimen, la convirtió en la ciudad de Friends, Como conocía a vuestra madre y Sexo en Nueva York.

Luego, cuando ya se sentían seguros, volvieron a votar progresismo, y vuelta a empezar.






Rudolph Giuliani, un hombre sensato


Rudolph Giuliani, un hombre sensato Es uno de los hombres que más decididamente ha apostado por Donald Trump, y posiblemente ocupe un lugar relevante en el próximo gobierno de los EEUU. Alicia Delibes 2016-11-18 De Donald Trump se dice que es un machista, un xenófobo, un energúmeno...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Mission dijo:


> Enhorabuena por haber podido solucionarte la vida, no obstante entiendo que tienes que tener un trabajo muy cualificado para poder ahorrar unas cantidades así, lo digo desde mi mas absoluta ignorancia sobre la vida en USA, no creo que cualquier mindundi pueda acercarse a esos números.



Cualquier trabajo cualificado aquí está muy bien pagado. Yo soy informático, pero conozco fontaneros o instaladores de aire acondicionado que no bajan de 100K / año.

Un informático con experiencia en Nueva York anda entre los 120K y 200K / año. Pero Vamos, no es que yo sea muy listo, es que es el trabajo de moda (como antes lo era el ser broker de Wall Street). Pero mi truco para poder ahorrar no es lo que gano, sino lo que no gasto.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

rulifu dijo:


> Amigo, siento que hayas elegido tener una vida de mierda vendiendote al dinero



Peor es la vida sin dinero. Aquí al menos puedo estar unos años y largarme con pasta a cualquier sitio del mundo, peor es vivir en España siendo casa-papis hasta los 50.


----------



## Von Rudel (29 Jul 2022)

Si estuve allí hace años.


Y confirmo parte de lo que dices.


1-Gente por todos lados, es como una peli de zombies.

2-Zumbados del fin del mundo y negros maleducados por todas partes.

3- De noche basura y al lado de estas ratas.

4-Precios prohibitivos.

5-Polución y ambiente cargadisimo por todas partes, aquello es como una camara de gas.


----------



## Espeluznao (29 Jul 2022)

Un familiar mío vive en Manhattan y está montado en el dólar. Tiene dos apartamentos en NY, uno de ellos al lado de la Trump Tower y de Central Park, y una casa independiente en las afueras de la ciudad. Le encanta vivir allí y no creo que vuelva a España jamás.


----------



## Tratante (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Cualquier trabajo cualificado aquí está muy bien pagado. Yo soy informático, pero conozco fontaneros o instaladores de aire acondicionado que no bajan de 100K / año.
> 
> Un informático con experiencia en Nueva York anda entre los 120K y 200K / año. Pero Vamos, no es que yo sea muy listo, es que es el trabajo de moda (como antes lo era el ser broker de Wall Street). Pero mi truco para poder ahorrar no es lo que gano, sino lo que no gasto.



En cuanto anda actualmente de promedio el salario de un ingeniero civil allá?


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Un familiar mío vive en Manhattan y está montado en el dólar. Tiene dos apartamentos en NY, uno de ellos al lado de la Trump Tower y de Central Park, y una casa independiente en las afueras de la ciudad. Le encanta vivir allí y no creo que vuelva a España jamás.



¿A que se dedica? Porque si tiene un apartamento en la trump tower cerca de central park ha pagado un mínimo de un millón y medio (por pequeño que sea el apartamento).


----------



## Alexrc (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...



No sé que esperas de esa cloaca israelita. Eso es para ir un par de días ver esa mierda y no pisarla jamás


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> En cuanto anda actualmente de promedio el salario de un ingeniero civil allá?



Ni puta idea, no es mi sector, pero imagino que una pasta.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (29 Jul 2022)

Osama did nothing wrong


----------



## Espeluznao (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¿A que se dedica? Porque si tiene un apartamento en la trump tower cerca de central park ha pagado un mínimo de un millón y medio (por pequeño que sea el apartamento).



Es ejecutivo de una empresa del Eurostoxx y su mujer también tiene un cargo directivo en una empresa del SP500.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Es ejecutivo de una empresa del Eurostoxx y su mujer también tiene un cargo directivo en una empresa del SP500.



Si, esa gente gana una puta fortuna. Todo el tema de servicios financieros es la hostia. 
Mi cuñado ganaba 150K al año como abogado junior recién titulado. Al final no aguantó la presión y se fue a vivir a Texas: Menos pasta pero mejor calidad de vida.


----------



## Choni poligonera (29 Jul 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Ten cuidado que Putin dijo que en caso de guerra nuclear lo primero que había que bombardear era Londres y Nueva York.



Que lo haga también en Tokio, Beijing, Shangai, Singapur, Hong Kong, Lagos, Ciudad de mejico, Saó Paulo, París, el Cairo.


----------



## ShellShock (29 Jul 2022)

He estado varias veces como turista y es verdad que es una ciudad que impresiona bastante con tanto rascacielos y esas calles tan estrechas en relación a la altura de estos. Filadelfia, San Francisco y otras no me parecieron tan agobiantes en ese sentido, por ejemplo, y tienen unos edificios también bastante altos. Ni de lejos es la ciudad que más me gusta de las que he visto por allí.

Pero sí, tiene que ser una puta mierda vivir en NY. Lo que más me disgustó de mis visitas fue la cantidad de gente y de tráfico que hay y el ruido constante 24h que además era insoportable como se te ocurriese tener la ventana de la habitación del hotel abierta. También bastante asqueroso lo de las montañas de bolsas de basura por la calle. Y me sorprendió que hay mucha gente amable pero también mucha gente maleducada e imbécil. Los negros en general bastante bordes y hablando una jerga que cuesta comprender. Esa forma de vida es inhumana.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> He estado varias veces como turista y es verdad que es una ciudad que impresiona bastante con tanto rascacielos y esas calles tan estrechas en relación a la altura de estos. Filadelfia, San Francisco y otras no me parecieron tan agobiantes en ese sentido, por ejemplo, y tienen unos edificios también bastante altos. Ni de lejos es la ciudad que más me gusta de las que he visto por allí.
> 
> Pero sí, tiene que ser una puta mierda vivir en NY. Lo que más me disgustó de mis visitas fue la cantidad de gente y de tráfico que hay y el ruido constante 24h que además era insoportable como se te ocurriese tener la ventana de la habitación del hotel abierta. También bastante asqueroso lo de las montañas de bolsas de basura por la calle. Esa forma de vida es inhumana.



Probablemente hablas de la zona del Midtown. Yo vivo en un barrio relativamente tranquilo para ser Nueva York (Upper West Side). Si yo viviera en el Midtown ya me habría suicidado.


----------



## BigJoe (29 Jul 2022)

Yo flipé en Commiefornia con las ciudades más caras del país y gente loca empujando carros de compra con sus "Pertenencias", juro por lo más sagrado que aparcando en una zona normal un puto loco yonki nos lanzó un vaso con cerveza o meado para que nos fueramos, peleas a pulmon abierto a la luz del día... luego como dices tienes unos sueldos del copón.

Lo de las tiendas de campaña en las calles, en hileras de decenas, las banderas LGTBI en iglesias protestantes es muy rotodosiano.

EDIT: No quiero echar mierda a los USA, el midwest e incluso Florida, alejados de los grandes nucleos woke de NY y Califonia debe ser un modo de vida diametralmente opuesto.


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Jul 2022)

Yo vivi en Brooklyn y Jonkers en los 90 y otros.

Me llamo mucho la atencion que en las discos hacian mamadas y la gente aplaudia en circulo xo como yo iba puestisimo, solo recuerdo una nebulosa.


----------



## ShellShock (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Probablemente hablas de la zona del Midtown. Yo vivo en un barrio relativamente tranquilo para ser Nueva York (Upper West Side). Si yo viviera en el Midtown ya me habría suicidado.



Estuve un par de veces en hoteles de la zona sur de Central Park y otro par en la zona de la Grand Central Terminal. Me pareció una ciudad bastante agobiante en todos los casos. Central Park bastante bien, eso sí. Mejor ni imaginar cómo sería Manhattan sin Central Park, menudo infierno de cemento y asfalto.

Brooklyn no lo vi tan mal, aunque apenas pasé por allí algún día. Lo mismo en esa zona los problemas son otros (inseguridad, etc.).


----------



## arc1776 (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...




¿En vez de comprarte la casa en España, porque no te la has comprado en el interior de USA?


----------



## ShellShock (29 Jul 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Yo flipé en Commiefornia con las ciudades más caras del país y gente loca empujando carros de compra con sus "Pertenencias", juro por lo más sagrado que aparcando en una zona normal un puto loco yonki nos lanzó un vaso con cerveza o meado para que nos fueramos, peleas a pulmon abierto a la luz del día... luego como dices tienes unos sueldos del copón.
> 
> Lo de las tiendas de campaña en las calles, en hileras de decenas, las banderas LGTBI en iglesias protestantes es muy rotodosiano.
> 
> EDIT: No quiero echar mierda a los USA, el midwest e incluso Florida, alejados de los grandes nucleos woke de NY y Califonia debe ser un modo de vida diametralmente opuesto.



Ya te digo. Con lo bonita que es San Francisco, una maravilla de ciudad, y lo bien que la podrían tener si tuviesen unos gobernantes medio decentes... Hay auténticas HORDAS de mendigos pidiéndote un dolar en cada paso de peatones.

Y peor todavía que el 99% de la población es extremadamente progre. Auténtica mierda humana.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Yo flipé en Commiefornia con las ciudades más caras del país y gente loca empujando carros de compra con sus "Pertenencias", juro por lo más sagrado que aparcando en una zona normal un puto loco yonki nos lanzó un vaso con cerveza o meado para que nos fueramos, peleas a pulmon abierto a la luz del día... luego como dices tienes unos sueldos del copón.
> 
> Lo de las tiendas de campaña en las calles, en hileras de decenas, las banderas LGTBI en iglesias protestantes es muy rotodosiano.
> 
> EDIT: No quiero echar mierda a los USA, el midwest e incluso Florida, alejados de los grandes nucleos woke de NY y Califonia debe ser un modo de vida diametralmente opuesto.



Aquí pasa lo mismo: Al poco tiempo de vivir en Nueva York un loco me agredió con una bolsa de basura. Sino llego a tener reflejos me abre la cabeza.
Sin embargo es salir de Nueva York e irte al upstate y flipas de lo bonito y tranquilo que es:


----------



## lappin7 (29 Jul 2022)

Esa ciudad debe ser un infierno ya viviendo en lo real:

a) Es la sede occidental formal de los judaícos más satánicos.
b) es la sede de la élite talmúdica banquera y LGBTI más despiadados y radicales.

Todo lo que gire al lado de eso no será evidentemente épica, honor o virtud.


El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...



Esa ciudad debe ser un infierno ya viviendo en lo real:

a) Es la sede occidental formal de los judaícos más satánicos.
b) es la sede de la élite talmúdica banquera y LGBTI más despiadados y radicales.

Todo lo que gire al lado de eso no será evidentemente épica, honor o virtud.

*DEBERIAS HACER un DIARIO DE OBSERVACIÓN ETNOGRÁFICA, DEBES TENER MUCHAS COSAS INTERESANTES QUE CONTAR
LO PUBLICAS EN CREATIVE COMMONS Y APOYAS EL DESENMASCARAR EL MITO*


----------



## adal86 (29 Jul 2022)

Lo único bueno que ha salido de Manhattan es Woody Allen.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

arc1776 dijo:


> ¿En vez de comprarte la casa en España, porque no te la has comprado en el interior de USA?



Por tres motivos:

1) Mi mujer y mis suegros se metieron por medio el día que quise comprar una casa de campo en Estados Unidos y empezaron a "aconsejarme" y a darme la brasa día y noche sobre lo debía o no debía comprar. Así que decidí comprarla en España porque ahí no me iban a tocar los cojones.

2) Pese a lo que me pese me gusta España.

3) El equivalente al IBI en Estados Unidos es una puta locura.


----------



## dinio amol (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Un secreto que la peña no sabe: Staten Island era el mayor vertedero de basura *del mundo*, hasta que lo taparon todo con tierra y empezaron a construir encima... Todo bien excepto que a veces tienen explosiones de metano debido a la mierda fermentando debajo de las casas emitiendo gases tóxicos.



Parecido a Rivas Vaciamadrid, el antiguo vertedero de Madrid conocido durante décadas como La China. Esa zona se ha convertido en un gran urbanización para neoprogres, porque los progres del franquismo no se irían a vivir a una casa construida sobre miles de toneladas de basura.
Una vez de joven estuve en la China y aquello era una pesadilla.
Buenas vibras.








Rivas-Vaciamadrid: vertedero en 1975.


Entre 1967 y 1978 gran parte de Vaciamadrid se convirtió en el vertedero de Madrid. Así, 102 Hectáreas de este término...




sepanquantos.blogspot.com


----------



## Zbigniew (29 Jul 2022)

Vete a vivir a Samarcanda, una ciudad de verdad con humanos y vida de verdad.Jew Jork es caca premium,pero caca.Ni por un sueldo de esos buenos dejaba mi pueblo y me iba allí.


----------



## BigJoe (29 Jul 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Ya te digo. Con lo bonita que es San Francisco, una maravilla de ciudad, y lo bien que la podrían tener si tuviesen unos gobernantes medio decentes... Hay auténticas HORDAS de mendigos pidiéndote un dolar en cada paso de peatones.
> 
> Y peor todavía que el 99% de la población es extremadamente progre. Auténtica mierda humana.



San Francisco me parece el ejemplo perfecto del deterioro woke, es una ciudad preciosa, posiblemente llego a tneer una de las mayores calidades de vida del mundo, la ciudad me parece insegura, incluso durante el día. Zonas como Sausalito podrían ser un paraíso.

La gente me pareció agradable, pero mucha gente sacando el tema politico y metiendo caña a Trump sin conocerte ::

Otra cosa es que me llamó la atención es que los latinos casi siempre reaccionaban con asombro e incredulidad cuando yo les empezaba a hablar en castellano (tengo un acento bastante neutro, así que su falta de entendeimiento no puede ser mi forma de hablar). A veces me pregunto si no han visto a blancos (blanco me refiero a caucasico, fisonomia alpina) hablando español.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Yo vivi en Brooklyn y Jonkers en los 90 y otros.
> 
> Me llamo mucho la atencion que en las discos hacian mamadas y la gente aplaudia en circulo xo como yo iba puestisimo, solo recuerdo una nebulosa.



Si tienes entre 18 y 35 años y te gusta follar, Nueva York es tu ciudad. Pero yo ya tengo 50 y estoy casado y fuera de mercado.


----------



## ShellShock (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Aquí pasa lo mismo: Al poco tiempo de vivir en Nueva York un loco me agredió con una bolsa de basura. Sino llego a tener reflejos me abre la cabeza.
> Sin embargo es salir de Nueva York e irte al upstate y flipas de lo bonito y tranquilo que es:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1139643



Es que ahí estás ya en zona ultrapremium. Long Island fuera de la ciudad de NY y lo que hay justo al norte del Bronx, también fuera ya de la ciudad (White Plains, Katonah, etc.) debe tener una renta per cápita media de entre 100 y 200k$ con puntos concretos de más de 200. Me parece que por ahí vive Jorgito Soros, el jefe de Viruelo.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Vete a vivir a Samarcanda, una ciudad de verdad con humanos y vida de verdad.Jew Jork es caca premium,pero caca.Ni por un sueldo de esos buenos dejaba mi pueblo y me iba allí.



Yo ahora (como muchos ya sabéis) estoy pensando en dejar Nueva York y mudarme a la casita de pueblo de España. Pero el problema es que mi mujer no se mueve de Nueva York ni con agua caliente. Así que ahora estoy entre dejar a mi mujer o seguir pudriéndome más tiempo aquí.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Es que ahí estás ya en zona ultrapremium. Long Island fuera de la ciudad de NY y lo que hay justo al norte del Bronx, también fuera ya de la ciudad (White Plains, Katonah, etc.) debe tener una renta per cápita media de entre 100 y 200k$ con puntos concretos de más de 200. Me parece que por ahí vive Jorgito Soros, el jefe de Viruelo.



Lo malo de vivir en esas zonas es que si curras en la ciudad te comes todos los días hora y media de atascos para salir y para entrar.


----------



## Lord Vader (29 Jul 2022)

¿Pero has pensado que va a pasar con tu mujer?  ¿O crees que se va a venir a tu casa de campo?


----------



## ShellShock (29 Jul 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> San Francisco me parece el ejemplo perfecto del deterioro woke, es una ciudad preciosa, posiblemente llego a tneer una de las mayores calidades de vida del mundo, la ciudad me parece insegura, incluso durante el día. Zonas como Sausalito podrían ser un paraíso.
> 
> La gente me pareció agradable, pero mucha gente sacando el tema politico y metiendo caña a Trump sin conocerte ::
> 
> Otra cosa es que me llamó la atención es que los latinos casi siempre reaccionaban con asombro e incredulidad cuando yo les empezaba a hablar en castellano (tengo un acento bastante neutro, así que su falta de entendeimiento no puede ser mi forma de hablar). A veces me pregunto si no han visto a blancos (blanco me refiero a caucasico, fisonomia alpina) hablando español.



San Francisco podría ser un paraíso en la Tierra. La localización es totalmente espectacular.

Vista desde Sausalito, o casi:








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.es





Sí, a los "latinos" les sorprende bastante que alguien con aspecto prácticamente nórdico les hable en un español perfecto. En general son gente bastante amable y simpática. Los blancos también. Los negros un poco de todo, los hay bastante majos y educados y los hay que no tienen ni puta educación, hablan jerga de mierda, y son unos bordes. No estoy seguro, pero a veces me dio la impresión de que eran hasta racistas.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> ¿Pero has pensado que va a pasar con tu mujer?  ¿O crees que se va a venir a tu casa de campo?



Me autocito.
_
Yo ahora (como muchos ya sabéis) estoy pensando en dejar Nueva York y mudarme a la casita de pueblo de España. Pero el problema es que mi mujer no se mueve de Nueva York ni con agua caliente. Así que ahora estoy entre dejar a mi mujer o seguir pudriéndome más tiempo aquí. _


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...



Enhorabuena por lo que has podido ahorrar.
Cuanto de progres son en tu familia politica? Te ven mal por no ser de su cuerda (si no lo eres) o por ser español?

En su momento mi exmujer, antes de casarnos, queria ir alli de viaje de novios. Yo no. En la agencia dije textualmente que alli solo habia pisos y negros, que para ver eso no cruzaba el charco...teniendo en xuenta los precios que dices, no creo que me equivocase no? Quiero decir, un turista para pasarselo bien alli, cuanto crees necesitaria gastar?

Gracias


----------



## Falnesatar (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *Literal: Yo creo que si el diablo existe obviamente vive en Manhattan.*



El diablo es el mismo que ha diseñado la cosmovisión que permite todo esto, tu avatar del foro es la síntesis de esta por todo lo que representa.

Yo estuve dos semanas y tengo empacho del sueño americano para toda esta vida.

La fauna nocturna de algunos barrios es de documental de la 2.

Gracias por el hilo!


----------



## Lord Vader (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Me autocito.
> 
> _Yo ahora (como muchos ya sabéis) estoy pensando en dejar Nueva York y mudarme a la casita de pueblo de España. Pero el problema es que mi mujer no se mueve de Nueva York ni con agua caliente. Así que ahora estoy entre dejar a mi mujer o seguir pudriéndome más tiempo aquí. _



Tráela de vacaciones y trata de convencerla. Termina de preparar la casa primero.


----------



## Zbigniew (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo ahora (como muchos ya sabéis) estoy pensando en dejar Nueva York y mudarme a la casita de pueblo de España. Pero el problema es que mi mujer no se mueve de Nueva York ni con agua caliente. Así que ahora estoy entre dejar a mi mujer o seguir pudriéndome más tiempo aquí.



No conozco a su parienta, no le voy a dar consejos que sabemos equivocarnos solos, pero la vida son dos días.......





El pueblo le llama


----------



## Alicantropo (29 Jul 2022)

Cancelando mis billetes a NY en 3 2 1


----------



## BigJoe (29 Jul 2022)

Oye @El Mercader esto igual sea off-topic pero nunca he tenido esto claro y quizá tu speas más que yo:

Para realizar el proceso de residencia por casamiento, lo empezasteis a hacer en España o se puede hacer la pirula de ir a USA como turista y una vez allí casarte para que te den el permiso?

Tema sanidad, ¿Llegaste a estar viviendo allí sin aún los papeles de residencia en regla o con un seguro de salud? Puede sonar ridículo pero nunca he sabido si vas all´icomo turista con el seguro medico paco del billete de avion, tienes un accidente y te toca pagar un porcentaje de los gastos


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Enhorabuena por lo que has podido ahorrar.
> Cuanto de progres son en tu familia politica? Te ven mal por no ser de su cuerda (si no lo eres) o por ser español?
> 
> En su momento mi exmujer, antes de casarnos, queria ir alli de viaje de novios. Yo no. En la agencia dije textualmente que alli solo habia pisos y negros, que para ver eso no cruzaba el charco...teniendo en xuenta los precios que dices, no creo que me equivocase no? Quiero decir, un turista para pasarselo bien alli, cuanto crees necesitaria gastar?
> ...



Mi familia política son buenas personas, pero les pasa lo que todos los americanos progres: Son gente de pasta y por lo tanto viven en sus burbujas y en sus barrios de lujo y en su vida han visto la mierda que hay lejos de sus barrios. Yo trabajo en una zona límite entre Harlem y el Upper West Side y me conozco el percal porque tengo amigos de Harlem y el Bronx y he estado en sus barrios, en sus fiestas y hasta en sus bodas.
Además, como todos los americanos, se tragan las mentiras del New York Times al pie de la letra.

Nueva York es cojonuda cuando vas de turista y no sales del Midtown, Downtown y de Williamsburg.

A la hora de gastar como turista, pues depende: El hotel es lo que más te va a costar. Y si quieres comer bien prepara la cartera. Pero si solo vienes una semana puedes sobrevivir comiendo hamburguesas y pizzas porque ese tipo de comida es muy barata.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Falnesatar dijo:


> El diablo es el mismo que ha diseñado la cosmovisión que permite todo esto, tu avatar del foro es la síntesis de esta por todo lo que representa.
> 
> Yo estuve dos semanas y tengo empacho del sueño americano para toda esta vida.
> *
> ...



Joder, ¿solo nocturna? El otro día a las siete de la tarde se me cruzó en mi barrio un tío vestido solo con un picardías, tacones calvo y con los labios pintados haciendo footing, y te diré que ese día era de los más fríos que hemos tenido este verano.


----------



## Espeluznao (29 Jul 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> San Francisco me parece el ejemplo perfecto del deterioro woke, es una ciudad preciosa, posiblemente llego a tneer una de las mayores calidades de vida del mundo, la ciudad me parece insegura, incluso durante el día. Zonas como Sausalito podrían ser un paraíso.



Cierto. En mi opinión una de las mejores ciudades del mundo es Viena. Y si uno busca más gente Tokyo, o Shenzhen.


----------



## Silluzollope (29 Jul 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Los negros un poco de todo, los hay bastante majos y educados y los hay que no tienen ni puta educación, hablan jerga de mierda, y son unos bordes. No estoy seguro, pero a veces me dio la impresión de que eran hasta racistas.



No es tu impresión, los negros “no civilizados” (los que no tratan con blancos y no salen de su barrio), son MUY racistas.
Aqui tenemos a los gitanos y allí tienen a los negratas del barrio


----------



## pamplinero (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...




Acabas de describir la mitad de los barrio-zulos-paco de Madrid, Barna, Sevilla, Marsella, Paris, Londres, Los Angeles.... etc (y solo pongo de las ciudades que conozco).
Pero eso si, son menos cool y tal vez, algunas de ellas, no tan caras.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Oye @El Mercader esto igual sea off-topic pero nunca he tenido esto claro y quizá tu speas más que yo:
> 
> Para realizar el proceso de residencia por casamiento, lo empezasteis a hacer en España o se puede hacer la pirula de ir a USA como turista y una vez allí casarte para que te den el permiso?
> 
> Tema sanidad, ¿Llegaste a estar viviendo allí sin aún los papeles de residencia en regla o con un seguro de salud? Puede sonar ridículo pero nunca he sabido si vas all´icomo turista con el seguro medico paco del billete de avion, tienes un accidente y te toca pagar un porcentaje de los gastos



Resumiendo: Entré como turista y me casé, y luego tienes dos opciones:

1) Te quedas en el país pero no puedes trabajar hasta que el gobierno usano te haga varias entrevistas y papeleos varios.
2) Sales del país y lo mueves por la embajada: Yo hice esto último y me tardaron dos años en dar el permiso de residencia.

Edito: Sanidad: Si no tienes un seguro médico privado te dan por culo. Es así.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (29 Jul 2022)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> No suena muy diferente de cualquier barrio de Barcelona. Gente, suciedad y progres (suelen ir unidos).
> 
> La ultima vez que la visite el alcalde era todavia Bloomberg, habia un poli en cada esquina. La zona alrededor de Central Park es bastante agradable. Yo me sentaba en un Starbucks y veia pasar gente, como en la Rambla de Barcelona.
> 
> Luego vino el loco progre de DiBlasio y ahora el negro actual, pues lo mismo. Que disfruten lo votado.



El alcalde también se hace fotos meando en la calle como la Colau?


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Joder... te olvidas de un clásico:
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...o7QBegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw0xJ7RI5yA_oXIuJa1OieOE[/URL]
> 
> ...



No creo, pero el mismo es medio subnormal. y su meta este año es hacer de Nueva York la capital de las "criptomonedas". Lo arreglar la delincuencia si eso para otra década.


----------



## remerus (29 Jul 2022)

Toda la razon hamijo.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Acabas de describir la mitad de los barrio-zulos-paco de Madrid, Barna, Sevilla, Marsella, Paris, Londres, Los Angeles.... etc (y solo pongo de las ciudades que conozco).
> Pero eso si, son menos cool y tal vez, algunas de ellas, no tan caras.



Pues tienes razón. He vivido en Madrid en la zona de ciudad lineal y aquello era casi peor que esto.


----------



## proctalgiafugax (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.



Pero estás en el primer mundo, no estás en Calcuta, Nueva Delhi, Chennai, superpobladas de pobreza y de miseria, allí sí que es para suicidarse.


----------



## Pollepolle (29 Jul 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> No necesitas irte a Manhattan, cualquier gran capital europea es un pozo de miseria que se alimenta engullendo las almas de los pobres desgraciados que las habitan.



Te equivocas. En Madriz hay terrazas y LIBERTAAAZ!! que lo dice Ayuso.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

proctalgiafugax dijo:


> Pero estás en el primer mundo, no estás en Calcuta, Nueva Delhi, Chennai, superpobladas de pobreza y de miseria, allí sí que es para suicidarse.



Bueno, visto así es verdad. Quizás es que mi problema es cada día odio más y más las ciudades.


----------



## djvan (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...



Como todo , los sitios son según lo que se gana.

Un tío que gana bien en ny el 90% de los problemas de los que te quejas no los tiene..

No obstante hay cosas que son como lo dices y otras exageras supongo que como consecuencia de estar hasta el nardo.

Cuando huele mal de cojones NY son los festivos en los que llenan todas las esquinas de los carritos esos de frutos secos garrapiñados que se mezcla con el resto de olores y aquello es asqueroso


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Como todo , los sitios son según lo que se gana.
> 
> Un tío que gana bien en ny el 90% de los problemas de los que te quejas no los tiene..
> 
> No obstante hay cosas que son como lo dices y otras exageras supongo que como consecuencia de estar hasta el nardo.



Hombre, yo gano bien y vivo en un buen barrio (Upper West Side) . No es una cuestión de pasta, es una cuestión de que esto es una puta mieda.
Si mi mujer no fuera una rata de ciudad hace años que me habría largado a un sitio pequeño del upstate New York.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...



5/10

Pero no está mal para un viernes por la tarde donde un montón de zumbados leen esta gilipollez y la degluten xD

De hecho, ya se ve que mientes en el propio post, ya que cometes un error y te contradices. A ver si alguno de los de este foro, que llama "borregada"a la gente en general, es capaz de verlo xD. Pero lo dudo.


----------



## proctalgiafugax (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Bueno, visto así es verdad. Quizás es que mi problema es cada día odio más y más las ciudades.



Nueva york sin dinero en el bolsillo es el infierno y muerte en vida. Pero si tienes curro y casado con una americana, muchos te envidiamos. La sensación de libertad de poder hacer lo que te sale de los cojones, ser anónimo, invisible, España está en el abismo.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> 5/10
> 
> Pero no está mal para un viernes por la tarde donde un montón de zumbados leen esta gilipollez y se la tragan xD
> 
> ...



Siempre me ha gustado la gente como tú que no se cree absolutamente nada. Al final sois los autenticamente felices.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

proctalgiafugax dijo:


> Nueva york sin dinero en el bolsillo es el infierno y muerte en vida. Pero si tienes curro y casado con una americana, muchos te envidiamos. La sensación de libertad de poder hacer lo que te sale de los cojones, ser anónimo, invisible, España está en el abismo.



Yo realmente aquí no soy feliz. Pero si viviera solo a una hora de distancia de la ciudad la cosa cambiaría completamente. En las afueras de Nueva York hay sitios preciosos.


----------



## pamplinero (29 Jul 2022)

Manhattan esta bien, si estas podrido de dinero y vives en el Upper East Side, sales todas las manañas de casa (El portero uniformado como si fuera un mayordomo de la Realeza Britanica te abre la puerta del portal) a hacer footing en Central Park, a la vuelta te tomas un Smoothie en una terracita y despues, a tocarte los huevos por NY todo el dia.


----------



## Pato Sentado (29 Jul 2022)

Doy fe. Viví unos meses en Spanish Harlem y es como te imaginas. Pero tampoco viviría en Madrid.
Si quieres aprovechar la ciudad las posibilidades son infinitas.
Yo tenía la sensación de estar en un plato de cine. Llamaba a casa desde la cabina de la escena de la fuente de Arma Letal 3. Y mi restaurante favorito estaba cerca de donde tiene Daredevil el despacho.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

Estuve 6 meses por motivo laborales, el primer chorreando lefa, el segundo me crucé más de 10 mendingos desnudos en dos semanas y mi visión empezó a cambiar.

A los 3 meses ya estaba deseando cerrar el puto contrato y cuando volvi tras medio año, mi madre me vió totalmente demacrado.

Al menos fui a gastos pagados, pero vaya tela.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Manhattan esta bien, si estas podrido de dinero y vives en el Upper East Side, sales todas las manañas de casa (El portero uniformado como si fuera un mayordomo de la Realeza Britanica te abre la puerta del portal) a hacer footing en Central Park, a la vuelta te tomas un Smoothie en una terracita.



Mmm, yo vivo así y tengo una casa con portero(s) vestidos de almirante. Lo malo es que cuando salgo de casa no voy a hacer footing, sino a remar.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (29 Jul 2022)

Manhattan sería Menacelona para el OP


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Estuve 6 meses pro motivo laborales, el primer chorreando lefa, el segundo me crucé más de 10 mendingos desnudos en dos semanas y mi visión empezó a cambiar.
> 
> A los 3 meses ya estaba deseando cerrar el puto contrato y cuando volvi tras medio año, mi madre me vió totalmente demacrado.



Joder, a mi me pasó eso: Al principio estaba flipando y me creía en la cúspide de la civilización, a los seis meses empecé a cogerle asco a todo, y ahora que ya llevo cinco años ya no puedo más. Mis amigos en España me han dicho que he envejecido un huevo.


----------



## djvan (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hombre, yo gano bien y vivo en un buen barrio (Upper West Side) . No es una cuestión de pasta, es una cuestión de que esto es una puta mieda.
> Si mi mujer no fuera una rata de ciudad hace años que me habría largado a un sitio pequeño del upstate New York.




,si ganas bien todo lo que has dicho de precios de alquileres, garajes, coches y comidas (por cierto algo infladas) te la suda.

Ganar bien en usa es una casa que entran de 350k para arriba anuales .

Que estes hasta los cojones de la ciudad y ya te moleste cualquier cosa también puede ser.. te lo compro yo lo estoy de madrid y no tiene ni la mitad de servicios que NY para disfrutar y comparte mucho de los problemas


----------



## androm (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo ahora (como muchos ya sabéis) estoy pensando en dejar Nueva York y mudarme a la casita de pueblo de España. Pero el problema es que mi mujer no se mueve de Nueva York ni con agua caliente. Así que ahora estoy entre dejar a mi mujer o seguir pudriéndome más tiempo aquí.



Joderr.... Mira que llevas tiempo en el foro dando la brasa con el si te vas o no.... Cuanta pasta tienes ahorrada?? Si tan invivible te parece vete sin mirar atrás aunque tu suegro te persiga a tiros....


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Joder, a mi me pasó eso: Al principio estaba flipando y me creía en la cúspide de la civilización, a los seis meses empecé a cogerle asco a todo, y ahora que ya llevo cinco años ya no puedo más. Mis amigos en España me han dicho que he envejecido un huevo.



Yo tuve una cita con una chica por badoo en 2014 seria en el Chelsea (gUSAna de Queens), y la tercera pregunta que me hizo fue cuanto cobraba me quedé muy flipando, en fin, me la apreté a los 3 días, pero vaya tela.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

djvan dijo:


> ,si ganas bien todo lo que has dicho de precios de alquileres, garajes, coches y comidas (por cierto algo infladas) te la suda.
> 
> Ganar bien en usa es una casa que entran de 350k para arriba anuales .
> 
> Que estes hasta los cojones de la ciudad y ya te moleste cualquier cosa también puede ser.. te lo compro yo lo estoy de madrid y no tiene ni la mitad de servicios que NY para disfrutar y comparte mucho de los problemas



Servicios que disfrutar dice jajjajjajajajjaaj, no has estado en NY en tu vida diciendo eso.

Mierda que disfrutar


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

djvan dijo:


> ,si ganas bien todo lo que has dicho de precios de alquileres, garajes, coches y comidas (por cierto algo infladas) te la suda.
> 
> Ganar bien en usa es una casa que entran de 350k para arriba anuales .
> 
> Que estes hasta los cojones de la ciudad y ya te moleste cualquier cosa también puede ser.. te lo compro yo lo estoy de madrid y no tiene ni la mitad de servicios que NY para disfrutar y comparte mucho de los problemas



No, entre mi mujer y yo no ganamos 350K ni de coña, pero tenemos piso gratis y eso son 50.000 pavos al año extra. Paradójicamente la vida en Madrid (soy madrileño ) me parece mil veces más sencilla que en NYC. Pero tampoco viviría en Madrid.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Joder, a mi me pasó eso: Al principio estaba flipando y me creía en la cúspide de la civilización, a los seis meses empecé a cogerle asco a todo, y ahora que ya llevo cinco años ya no puedo más. Mis amigos en España me han dicho que he envejecido un huevo.



Ese lugar envejece mucho, y hay mucho ruido, y algo de lo que no habla la gente. MUCHA VIBRACIÓN, que obviamente también daña nuestros tejidos


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (29 Jul 2022)

Has podido ahorrar y comprar casa porque tienes la gran suerte de poder alojarte gratis. El alojamiento es lo más importante.

Ni de coña hubieses podido ahorrar tanto si tuvieras que pagar alojamiento.


----------



## Drogoprofe (29 Jul 2022)

Has visto a Woody Allen? Tira basura?


----------



## Rocksteady (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...



Pues un poco como Madrid pero sin humedad, con menos progres y sin ganar pasta. La gente está de paso unos años para trabajar de "lo suyo" cambiando dinero, sin ahorrar nada.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

androm dijo:


> Joderr.... Mira que llevas tiempo en el foro dando la brasa con el si te vas o no.... Cuanta pasta tienes ahorrada?? Si tan invivible te parece vete sin mirar atrás aunque tu suegro te persiga a tiros....



Hombre, no es una decisión sencilla: tengo 50 años y aunque siempre digo que me gustaría vivir solo, joder, vivir solo en un pueblo de 20 habitantes sin mujer ni hijos y con 50 tacos, no sé. Lo veo rollo "To the wild". Si al menos tuviera una tía con la que poder compartir cama y conversación de vez en cuando... Si tuviera 30 años ya lo habría hecho.


----------



## Gotthard (29 Jul 2022)

Yo no he estado nunca, pero tuve una novieta que era de Brooklyn.... vino a pasar un verano a hacer unas practicas y se quedó. Al principio la pobre lo pasaba fatal porque el ritmo de Madrid es a camara lenta para una neoyorquina. La tia flipaba porque podiamos estar en la mesa del restaurante lo que nos saliera de los cojones, llegabamos tarde a todos sitios y no pasaba nada, beber en la calle, etc... Yo termine cortando con ella porque buscaba un joaquin y yo no estaba por la labor entonces, al poco encontro uno y se lo casó. Aun la veo de cuando en cuando y aunque esta hasta los cojones del marido, no se arrepiente de haberse venido a Spain.


----------



## Azrael_II (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...



Buen resumen


----------



## androm (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hombre, no es una decisión sencilla: tengo 50 años y aunque siempre digo que me gustaría vivir solo, joder, vivir solo en un pueblo de 20 habitantes sin mujer ni hijos y con 50 tacos, no sé. Lo veo rollo "To the wild". Si al menos tuviera una tía con la que poder compartir cama y conversación de vez en cuando... Si tuviera 30 años ya lo habría hecho.



No te vas a ir nunca... Asúmelo.. Supongo que el foro te sirve de diván... Solo eso...


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Has visto a Woody Allen? Tira basura?



He visto a gente bastante famosa, un día estuve hablando con la bollera esa Ellen Degeneres o como coño se llame. Esa misma noche en ese restaurante una tía se puso a charlar conmigo y mi mujer y nos acabó insinuando que quería hacer un trio con nosotros (eso fue hace diez años cuando empecé a viajar a Nueva York. Antes de vivir aquí). No era ningún súper-pivón, pero tenía un polvo. Mi mujer pasó del tema porque en temas de cama es muy conservadora. Eso del trío nos lo han propuesto dos tías (la última estaba muy, muy buena).Ahora ya he ido envejeciendo ya no me propone un trío ni las ratas del metro.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hombre, no es una decisión sencilla: tengo 50 años y aunque siempre digo que me gustaría vivir solo, joder, vivir solo en un pueblo de 20 habitantes sin mujer ni hijos y con 50 tacos, no sé. Lo veo rollo "To the wild". Si al menos tuviera una tía con la que poder compartir cama y conversación de vez en cuando... Si tuviera 30 años ya lo habría hecho.



No tienes hijos ni mujer?


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Has podido ahorrar y comprar casa porque tienes la gran suerte de poder alojarte gratis. El alojamiento es lo más importante.
> 
> No hubieses podido ahorrar tanto si tuvieras que pagar alojamiento.



Eso es completamente cierto.


----------



## Gotthard (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hombre, no es una decisión sencilla: tengo 50 años y aunque siempre digo que me gustaría vivir solo, joder, vivir solo en un pueblo de 20 habitantes sin mujer ni hijos y con 50 tacos, no sé. Lo veo rollo "To the wild". Si al menos tuviera una tía con la que poder compartir cama y conversación de vez en cuando... Si tuviera 30 años ya lo habría hecho.



Filipinas es tu pais. Te casas con una filipina de pueblo 30 años mas joven y a tirar millas con una casa en la playa hasta que palmes de un orgasmo.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No tienes hijos ni mujer?



Mujer si, hijos no.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Filipinas es tu pais. Te casas con una filipina de pueblo 30 años mas joven y a tirar millas con una casa en la playa hasta que palmes de un orgasmo.



Joder, pues has dado en el clavo: Desde que era pequeño siempre me ha obsesionado filipinas y las filipinas pero por avatares de la vida nunca fui a conocerlo.


----------



## Apretrujillos (29 Jul 2022)

En su cabeza la historia sonaba bastante mas real que escrita en el floro.


----------



## Shy (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Mujer si, hijos no.



Hostia tío, y sin hijos...? No te sale mejor irte a Florida y que le den por culo a esa ratonera?


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Hostia tío, y sin hijos...? No te sale mejor irte a Florida y que le den por culo a esa ratonera?



Tampoco te creas que Florida es la hostia. Hay mucha gente que me ha dicho que es cojonuda y mucha gente que me ha dicho que es una mierda. 
Estuve un tiempo pensando en vivir en Tampa porque me han dicho que las casas son baratas y es un buen sitio, pero mi mujer bloqueó el asunto.

Mi mujer es Tejana, pero tampoco le sale del coño vivir en texas.


----------



## pamplinero (29 Jul 2022)

Florida es otra mierda (bueno, depende del sitio). Yo de lo que conozco, Miami, es otra ciudad de mierda deshumanizada. Exageradamente extensa, de tu casa al coche del coche a tu oficina, al mall y a la playa. Nadie por las calles. Calles desiertas.


----------



## DVD1975 (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Por lo menos allí hay menos gente y seguro que está más limpio.



Si pero


Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Yo tuve una cita con una chica por badoo en 2014 seria en el Chelsea (gUSAna de Queens), y la tercera pregunta que me hizo fue cuanto cobraba me quedé muy flipando, en fin, me la apreté a los 3 días, pero vaya tela.



Eso es normal yo siendo mujer un tipo me preguntó que cual eran mis goals y cuanto ganaba en España si tenía casa etc.
Fue muy desagradable la verdad.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tampoco te creas que Florida es la hostia. Hay mucha gente que me ha dicho que es cojonuda y mucha gente que me ha dicho que es una mierda.
> Estuve un tiempo pensando en vivir en Tampa porque me han dicho que las casas son baratas y es un buen sitio, pero mi mujer bloqueó el asunto.
> 
> Mi mujer es Tejana, pero tampoco le sale del coño vivir en texas.



Pues con todo el respeto, menuda payasa.

Por otra parte, sácate la polla macho.


----------



## DVD1975 (29 Jul 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Florida es otra mierda (bueno, depende del sitio). Yo de lo que conozco, Miami, es otra ciudad de mierda deshumanizada. Exageradamente extensa, de tu casa al coche del coche a tu oficina, al mall y a la playa.



Muy cara


----------



## androm (29 Jul 2022)

Y el fin de semana que sueles hacer...?? Sales de la ciudad para desestresarte??


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Florida es otra mierda (bueno, depende del sitio). Yo de lo que conozco, Miami, es otra ciudad de mierda deshumanizada. Exageradamente extensa, de tu casa al coche del coche a tu oficina, al mall y a la playa.



En San Petersburgo he respirado de los aires más cálidos y limpios en mi vida


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Florida es otra mierda (bueno, depende del sitio). Yo de lo que conozco, Miami, es otra ciudad de mierda deshumanizada. Exageradamente extensa, de tu casa al coche del coche a tu oficina, al mall y a la playa. Nadie por las calles. Calles desiertas.



Así son el 95% de las ciudades americanas: Nueva York, Chicago, Boston y San Francisco son la excepción.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

androm dijo:


> Y el fin de semana que sueles hacer...?? Sales de la ciudad para desestresarte??



Te crees que es fácil salir de allí?

Jaajjajajajjajajjajajajaj


----------



## frankie83 (29 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Sabéis que no existe la obesidad allí? Viven tan relajados que no comen de más por ansia, ni tampoco se ponen hasta arriba con algo exiquisito porque están aburridos de ello. Es algo parecido a lo que contaba Marco Aurelio, la comida pues una cosa más.



Pues no tengo el libro conmigo pero me parece que lo que contaba Horacio en sus sátiras era distinto; que había cantidad de ricos en roma que se dejaban encantar por todas las artes de la comida y recetas de las más elaboradas


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

androm dijo:


> Y el fin de semana que sueles hacer...?? Sales de la ciudad para desestresarte??



Antes si, pero ahora me siento tan cansado y derroido que me suelo quedar en casa vegetando. Esta ciudad me está jodiendo vivo.
Además, salir de aquí es una movida de tres horas. A una hora de Manhattan sigues en Queens.


----------



## Logos (29 Jul 2022)

Se paga en pavos por aquellos lugares?. Aceptan también pollos?.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Logos dijo:


> Se paga en pavos por aquellos lugares?. Aceptan también pollos?.



No te entiendo un carajo.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> En San Petersburgo he respirado de los aires más cálidos y limpios en mi vida



Salí con una Rusa, pero como buen gilipollas la dejé porque me seguía gustando mi ex-vigotuda española.


----------



## androm (29 Jul 2022)

Alguna solución intermedia habrá... Con lo grande que es el país... Os pilláis una casa en Arkansas que deben estar baratitas y comienzas a trabajar de paleta.. Ella contenta...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Salí con una Rusa, pero como buen gilipollas la dejé porque me seguía gustando mi ex-vigotuda española.



Tio... Digo esta san Petersburgo










San Petersburgo (Florida) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## DVD1975 (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Por lo menos allí hay menos gente y seguro que está más limpio.



Sabes que la iglesia mormona te controla todo todo.
No puedes tomar café o alcohol sin que el bishop te llamé.
Si te peleas con tu mujer el bishop te llama 
Si ves una peli de un tío bueno o tía buena es pornografía 
Van de casa al mall a la iglesia y al gym.
Como mucho al cine 
No ves a mujeres con tirantes siempre llevan debajo de los tirantes una camiseta y pasas un calor que te mueres.
Todo el puto día intentan convencerte que Joseph Smith es el nuevo profeta.
En la piscina no puedes llevar biquini todas mujeres llevaban bañador.
Y las mujeres haciéndose las modositas pero tenían unos líos jajaa.


----------



## pamplinero (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Salí con una Rusa, pero como buen gilipollas la dejé porque me seguía gustando mi ex-vigotuda española.




FYI.

San Petersburgo es una de las ciudades mas importantes de Florida.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

androm dijo:


> Alguna solución intermedia habrá... Con lo grande que es el país... Os pilláis una casa en Arkansas que deben estar baratitas y comienzas a trabajar de paleta.. Ella contenta...



El problema es que mi mujer adora Nueva York. Su familia tiene mucha pasta y tiene un trabajillo de media jornada (y sus caprichos caros se los pagan sus padres). No quiere irse de Nueva York. Lleva aquí 20 años y ya forma parte del mobiliario de la ciudad.

Joder, si a 100km de nueva York ya tienes esto:


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Sabes que la iglesia mormona te controla todo todo.
> No puedes tomar café o alcohol sin que el bishop te llamé.
> Si te peleas con tu mujer el bishop te llama
> Si ves una peli de un tío bueno o tía buena es pornografía
> ...



Joder, pues casi prefiero Nueva York.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Jul 2022)

ManSattan


Y a qué esperas la de preñar a tu señora. Igual eso le ase cambiar de idea sobre lo de irsus a criar cabritos a otro sitio


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Jul 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Lo único bueno que ha salido de Manhattan es Woody Allen.





jajajaja si un pedofilo asqueroso etniano collecionista de psiquiatras es lo mejor... jajajaja


----------



## androm (29 Jul 2022)

Vaya sitios de ensueño...Y te ves en un sitio así? .... Igual también te acabas agobiando


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> ManSattan
> 
> 
> Y a qué esperas la de preñar a tu señora. Igual eso le ase cambiar de idea sobre lo de irsus a criar cabritos a otro sitio



En su momento lo pensé y me da pena no tener hijos, pero si la preño ya me tengo que quedar en esta puta ciudad hasta el día de mi muerte. Casi prefiero vivir solo en mi casita de campo de Ávila. Rodeado de jabalíes y de vacas,


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

androm dijo:


> Vaya sitios de ensueño...Y te ves en un sitio así? .... Igual también te acabas agobiando



No creo, piensa que estás a un par de horas de Nueva York, es decir: Si tienes ganas de comer en un sitio bueno o de ir al teatro te pillas el coche y te bajas a la ciudad.
El tema es ir a buscar la acción cuando tu quieres no que la acción te vaya a buscar a ti. Pero mi mujer no quiere....


----------



## malibux (29 Jul 2022)

Interesante. 
¿Conoces a más españoles que estén afincados allá? 
Imagino que es una ciudad que encantará a un perfil más alternativo que el tuyo, intelectuales, gente que busca fama, gente de la banca, etc.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Interesante.
> ¿Conoces a más españoles que estén afincados allá?
> Imagino que es una ciudad que encantará a un perfil más alternativo que el tuyo, intelectuales, gente que busca fama, gente de la banca, etc.



Todos los españoles que he conocido aquí son medio gilipollas: Gente pija y engreída, abogados imbéciles o culturetas de medio pelo.
Edito: Conocimos a una puta de 23 años que era muy simpática y guapa (Catalana). Su trabajo oficial era "babysitter" pero llevaba un tren de vida de broker de wall street. Obviamente mi mujer la echó de nuestro círculo de amistades en tres segundos en cuanto se olió a que se dedicaba la chica.


----------



## DVD1975 (29 Jul 2022)

Joder cuenta cuenta jajaa


----------



## Busher (29 Jul 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Madre mía.
> 
> Texas un poco menos de 700.000 km cuadrados
> España un poco más de 500.000 km cuadrados
> ...



Y eso... ¿contando o sin contar la orografia?


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

No es que seamos bordes, es que los españoles de aquí son pijos, pero pijos, pijos. Es como si se creyeran que están viviendo su propia película.


----------



## androm (29 Jul 2022)

Jo.... Estas a mesa puesta,buen curro, mujer amorosa?, ¿, todo no se puede tener... Desde luego, si me comparo contigo y tenemos la misma edad...mi situación no es tan lisonjera... Independientemente de que vivir en NYC deba ser una puta mierda...


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> En su momento lo pensé y me da pena no tener hijos, pero si la preño ya me tengo que quedar en esta puta ciudad hasta el día de mi muerte. Casi prefiero vivir solo en mi casita de campo de Ávila. Rodeado de jabalíes y de vacas,



No manejas ni una rienda, amego. Preña a pleito ya a esa muchiacha, a ver si asín os cambia las hormonas a ella y a ti. Qué edac tienéis? Ta premenopaúsica o es joven? ManSattan da igual, el tema es ese


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> FYI.
> 
> San Petersburgo es una de las ciudades mas importantes de Florida.



Tiene que ser troll no me jodas jajajajjajajja


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si tienes entre 18 y 35 años y te gusta follar, Nueva York es tu ciudad. Pero yo ya tengo 50 y estoy casado y fuera de mercado.




Si te gusta completar el album de venereas querras decir, xq vamos, mas limpia esta una fulana de un club español que una pava de NYC, eso te lo digo yo que me desvirgaron alli...


----------



## Soy forero (29 Jul 2022)

Me has recordado a taxi driver


----------



## adal86 (29 Jul 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> jajajaja si un pedofilo asqueroso etniano collecionista de psiquiatras es lo mejor... jajajaja



Sí, así que imagínate cómo será lo peor...


----------



## Soy forero (29 Jul 2022)

Paris o Londres imagino que serán algo parecido


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (29 Jul 2022)

Brillante descripción


----------



## lapetus (29 Jul 2022)

Y eso ahora después de que Giuliani la limpiara. 
Pregunta cómo era en los 70 en su máximo esplendor


----------



## Jonny Favourite (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *Literal: Yo creo que si el diablo existe obviamente vive en Manhattan.*



"Lui Cypher, hasta en el nombre eres grotesco...

¿Qué quieres Johnny? Mefistofeles resulta un nombre kilómetro aquí en Manhattan"
El corazón del ángel 1987

Cierto, Lucifer es residente en ese lugar maldito


----------



## pamplinero (29 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Tiene que ser troll no me jodas jajajajjajajja




Sin duda lo es, pero por lo menos nos entretiene por 20 cts que otro paga.


----------



## Aristóteles (29 Jul 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> San Francisco podría ser un paraíso en la Tierra. La localización es totalmente espectacular.
> 
> Vista desde Sausalito, o casi:
> 
> ...



Joder, y por qué sale la casa de alrededor difuminada? no lo había visto jamás en Google Street View. Eres un millonario de la lista Forbes o algo?


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Si te gusta completar el album de venereas querras decir, xq vamos, mas limpia esta una fulana de un club español que una pava de NYC, eso te lo digo yo que me desvirgaron alli...



Hombre, que las cosas no son como en los 70.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> Paris o Londres imagino que serán algo parecido



Viví en Londres en el año 2000 (nueve meses) y la verdad es que me gustó más que nueva York. De hecho veo Nueva York Como un Londres 2.0 pero menos excéntrico e histórico.


----------



## REDDY (29 Jul 2022)

A mí siempre me ha atraído más Londres, la veo una ciudad más elegante, más señorial, más de la clase alta, y además se ven más cochazos.

NY lo que tiene son rascacielos y la popularidad del cine, pero en muchos aspectos me parece una ciudad un poco "cutre".
Eso sí, la zona de Central Park mola.


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (29 Jul 2022)

Capital del capitalismo mundial, que otra mierda esperar


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *Literal: Yo creo que si el diablo existe obviamente vive en Manhattan.*



*¡¡¡PUES NO ERES EL ÚNICO QUE LO CREE!!!*


----------



## arc1776 (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Me autocito.
> 
> _Yo ahora (como muchos ya sabéis) estoy pensando en dejar Nueva York y mudarme a la casita de pueblo de España. Pero el problema es que mi mujer no se mueve de Nueva York ni con agua caliente. Así que ahora estoy entre dejar a mi mujer o seguir pudriéndome más tiempo aquí. _



Yo me iria a algún pueblo de interior del estado de nueva york.

La parienta manda.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

arc1776 dijo:


> Yo me iria a algún pueblo de interior del estado de nueva york.
> 
> La parienta manda.



La parienta no se quiere mover de la ciudad y además: EL IBI aquí es una puta locura. Mucha gente tiene que vender su casa cuando se jubila.


----------



## Turbomax (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Bueno tampoco te creas que está tan cerca: Los hamptons están a unos 150 Km de Nueva York, en Long Island. Los que se compran los pisos con vistas al Central Park son lo nuevos-ricos árabes, chinos y Rusos. Lo de Nueva York con pasta de verdad solo pisan la ciudad para currar.



Tú tienes pasta de verdad?


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (29 Jul 2022)

Llevas demasiado tiempo fuera de Hezpaña y has idealizado tu país de nacimiento como le pasa a todo emigrante:
Cuando lleves 3 meses aquí y veas que a un funcionario se le trata como a un noble, en vez de despreciarlo, y que medio país tenga considerado como trabajo cojonudo ser reponedor del mercadona, sin aspirar a más, se te caerán los huevos pernera del pantalón abajo.
Si no ya nos cuentas.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Turbomax dijo:


> Tú tienes pasta de verdad?



Yo no, tengo un sueldo bastante normal para Manhattan. La familia de mi mujer tienen bastante más pasta que yo, pero no dejan de ser clase media-alta.
Aquí hay peña que se levanta muuuucho dinero.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Llevas demasiado tiempo fuera de Hezpaña y has idealizado tu país de nacimiento como le pasa a todo emigrante:
> Cuando lleves 3 meses aquí y veas que a un funcionario se le trata como a un noble, en vez de despreciarlo, y que medio país tenga considerado como trabajo cojonudo ser reponedor del mercadona, sin aspirar a más, se te caerán los huevos pernera del pantalón abajo.
> Si no ya nos cuentas.



Eso también es verdad.


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hombre, que las cosas no son como en los 70.




en finales de los 90 coño q no tengo 80 años


----------



## fachacine (29 Jul 2022)

Pregunta para @El Mercader ¿Es verdad que la película que mejor ha retratado a Nueva York sigue siendo "Taxi Driver" de Martin Scorsese?


----------



## BigJoe (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo no, tengo un sueldo bastante normal para Manhattan. La familia de mi mujer tienen bastante más pasta que yo, pero no dejan de ser clase media-alta.
> Aquí hay peña que se levanta muuuucho dinero.



Cuando veo lo que cuesta un piso paco de mierda en España en una ciudad media, estoy hablando de un autentico zulo que solo se puede comparar los construidos en la Ucrania soviética siendo más caros que McMansions en Florida unifamiliares se me cae el alma a los pies.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Pregunta para @El Mercader ¿Es verdad que la película que mejor ha retratado a Nueva York sigue siendo "Taxi Driver" de Martin Scorsese?



Quizás en aquella época si. Ahora ya no es como antes: Sigue siendo una ciudad de mierda pero a años luz de la época de los 70/80. Por ejemplo: En Taxi driver ser ve como la calle 42 estaba llena de putas y de cines porno. Ahora es una de las calles más emblemáticas de Nueva York.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Eso también es verdad.



Es que hay países que te sale un hijo funcionario y es motivo de vergüenza.
Aquí uno que su hijo con carrera y máster saque placita va sacando pecho.
La puta locura de pais de charos, funcis y progres


----------



## Turbomax (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo no, tengo un sueldo bastante normal para Manhattan. La familia de mi mujer tienen bastante más pasta que yo, pero no dejan de ser clase media-alta.
> Aquí hay peña que se levanta muuuucho dinero.



yo creo tienes bastante humildad y modestia. Con tu nivel se de muchos que fanfarronearían a los paisanos con ser de la jet set.

Si tienes mucho nivel económico es normal ver a las metrópolis con esos ojos. No hay otra


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (29 Jul 2022)

Llamar casa en el pueblo a algo de 120 metros con 400 de parcela es como llamar villa de lujo a un módulo de obra en una parcela de un camping.


----------



## BigJoe (29 Jul 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Es que hay países que te sale un hijo funcionario y es motivo de vergüenza.
> Aquí uno que su hijo con carrera y máster saque placita va sacando pecho.
> La puta locura de pais de charos, funcis y progres



Lo que dices es cierto, pero enputarse y enfadarse por la situación no te va a hacer la vida más llevadera.

Al contrario, es mejor aceptar las cosas como son, olvidate del cuento del "hombre trabajador hecho a sí mismo", eso en España solo existe en contadas ocasiones y sectores, ser autónomo es un infierno fiscal, es normal que la gente quiera vivir dle estado, principalmente y no solo por poder tener una vida con largas vacaciones pagadas y la seguridad de que un jefe palillero no le dará la patada.

Y en contra de lo que muchos quieren creer en el foro, esta situación no va a cambiar, desde luego no en el corto plazo (en lo que nos queda de vida laboral util): Así que o bien intentamos subirnos al tren del funcionariado (o paguitearse), o emigras, o te haces autonomo trabajando en B con los riesgos que ellos conlleva, pero no creas que la situación va a cambiar.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Turbomax dijo:


> yo creo tienes bastante humildad y modestia. Con tu nivel de muchos que fanfarronearían a los paisanos con ser de la jet set.
> 
> Si tienes mucho nivel económico es normal ver a las metrópolis con esos ojos. No hay otra



Gracias, pero el nivel que tengo es solo por suerte, me explico: Conocí a mi mujer en Madrid (ella estaba estudiando Español) y después de vivir un año y medios juntos me propuso casarnos y venir a Nueva York, ya que en Madrid yo era un muerto de hambre que estaba siempre persiguiendo a los clientes para cobrar algo de dinero (tenía/tengo una pequeña empresa de informática en España). Mi mujer me dijo que sus padres iban a comprar un piso en Manhattan como inversión y que podíamos vivir de gratis allí durante varios años (mi mujer estuvo quince años viviendo en Nueva York).

Nada más llegar a Nueva York encontré curro de lo mío y empecé a flipar con los sueldos.

Es decir: No tengo quejas de Estados Unidos, simplemente no aguanto una ciudad como Nueva York. Preferiría vivir en un chalecito en las afueras aunque me tuviera que chupar hora y media para llegar al curro. Lo que pasa es que también echo de menos España un montón.


----------



## BigJoe (29 Jul 2022)

No soy un viejo pero reconzoco que tengo mentalidad de tal, y no lo digo como algo malo, soy tradicionalista y valoro a las generacioens pasadas, y mucho más a la de nuestros abuelos y bisabuelos que a la de la langostada ibérica.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Bueno lo de ella es peor: Es tejana, pero reniega de su "tierra de fachas".


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Estuve a punto de aceptar un curro de encargado de informática en un colegio de Port Chester. 
PS, Sacarse el carnet de conducir en Nueva York es un cachondeo, sobre todo el teórico.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (29 Jul 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Lo que dices es cierto, pero enputarse y enfadarse por la situación no te va a hacer la vida más llevadera.
> 
> Al contrario, es mejor aceptar las cosas como son, olvidate del cuento del "hombre trabajador hecho a sí mismo", eso en España solo existe en contadas ocasiones y sectores, ser autónomo es un infierno fiscal, es normal que la gente quiera vivir dle estado, principalmente y no solo por poder tener una vida con largas vacaciones pagadas y la seguridad de que un jefe palillero no le dará la patada.
> 
> Y en contra de lo que muchos quieren creer en el foro, esta situación no va a cambiar, desde luego no en el corto plazo (en lo que nos queda de vida laboral util): Así que o bien intentamos subirnos al tren del funcionariado (o paguitearse), o emigras, o te haces autonomo trabajando en B con los riesgos que ellos conlleva, pero no creas que la situación va a cambiar.



No, si eso cada vez va ir a peor, y ya está en el adn del país, porque ningun partido político de derechas ni izquierdas tiene valor para recortar el derroche público, y a la gente la tienen bienadiestrada: ejjj queee con loh himpujtoj tenemoj la mejor sanudac, etc…

sólo aviso al op a ver si se va a arrepentir después de dar la patada a la parienta y vea que quizá había una opcion alternativa a regresar a Hezpaña.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Este lunes me voy a mi casita de campo en España durante tres meses a trabajar en remoto media jornada. Sin mi mujer 
Todavía no sé ni cómo he convencido a mi jefe.


----------



## TravellerLatam (29 Jul 2022)

La verdad es que es una ciudad que siempre me ha atraido, he ido varias veces pero imagino que de turista a vivir allí no tiene absolutamente nada que ver. 
Qué tal es conocer gente allí? La gente se muestra abierta o todo el mundo a su bola? Imaginaría que mucha gente será no nacida en NY por lo que eso debería hacer que haya mayor predisposición a conocer gente no?


----------



## androm (29 Jul 2022)

Y tu mujer que dice?? Esta conforme con que te largues a España....?? Hay aún vida marital??


----------



## Gotthard (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Joder, pues has dado en el clavo: Desde que era pequeño siempre me ha obsesionado filipinas y las filipinas pero por avatares de la vida nunca fui a conocerlo.



En mi opinión son los asiaticos mas europeos, incluso los mas "españoles". Fueron 3 siglos y pico una provincia española de ultramar y culturalmente son muy parecidos en las costumbres, sobre todo en las islas del norte. Aunque les prohibieron hablarlo los americanos, se va recuperando el idioma poco a poco.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Llamar casa en el pueblo a algo de 120 metros con 400 de parcela es como llamar villa de lujo a un módulo de obra en una parcela de un camping.



Perdone oiga, no pensaba que una casa de pueblo para una persona sola tenía que tener 2000 por planta m2 y 40 hectárea de parcela. La próxima vez que me la compraré algo así:


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

androm dijo:


> Y tu mujer que dice?? Esta conforme con que te largues a España....?? Hay aún vida marital??



Estamos a punto de separarnos


----------



## queco (29 Jul 2022)

A mi es que Soria ya se me hace grande.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

OIGA ¿No será ustec de esos que van por ahí partiendo culos? ¿no?


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

¿Que es eso? Si es algo sexual ya se lo he dado


----------



## Stalkeador (29 Jul 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Me has recordado un poco a este:



Que gran actor Dustin Hoffman: ni la discusión real con el taxista en esa escena le para y sigue improvisando como si nada.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

TravellerLatam dijo:


> La verdad es que es una ciudad que siempre me ha atraido, he ido varias veces pero imagino que de turista a vivir allí no tiene absolutamente nada que ver.
> Qué tal es conocer gente allí? La gente se muestra abierta o todo el mundo a su bola? Imaginaría que mucha gente será no nacida en NY por lo que eso debería hacer que haya mayor predisposición a conocer gente no?



La gente es abierta pero en lo superficial, es decir: Es complicado hacerte amigos "de verdad". Hay mucho cachondeo y la gente es muy liberal.
Si eres joven y quieres follar y divertirte este es tu sitio, pero yo ya no tengo edad


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Bueno, por la noche todos los gatos son pardos. ¿Quien no se a follado a un amigo después de dos copas?


----------



## androm (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estamos a punto de separarnos



Bueno... Entonces no te debería costar tanto... Esa idea de hacerte paleta siguen en pie??


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

androm dijo:


> Bueno... Entonces no te debería costar tanto... *Esa idea de hacerte paleta siguen en pie??*



Pues si, pero la gente me lo está poniendo tan cuesta arriba que me estoy echando para atrás. Este lunes me voy a la casita de campo tres meses. así que tengo tiempo para practicar todo lo que me ha enseñado el albañil de mi edificio. De momento voy a hacerme una leñera, una barbacoa y varias reformas pequeñas a ver que tal me sale.

Si consigo seguir en mi curro solo media jornada me planteo por las tardes ponerme más con este tema y dedicarme a ello profesionalmente.


----------



## McNulty (29 Jul 2022)

Muy bonito (suponiendo que no sea troleo), pero no todo el mundo tiene mujer con piso heredado. No hubieras ahorrado ni la mitad teniendo que pagar alquiler.


----------



## Pura Sangre (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Muy bonito (suponiendo que no sea troleo), pero no todo el mundo tiene mujer con piso heredado. No hubieras ahorrado ni la mitad teniendo que pagar alquiler.



Hombre, eso es obvio. No lo niego. Pero también te diré que conozco a gente que gana mucho más que yo.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Eso era antes, ahora está lleno de hipsters, modernillos y chortinas que curran en marketing y publicidad.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Mi técnica era empezar a hablar en frances cambiar al inglés y luego al español (siempre con distintas voces) para finalmente empezar a gritar diciendo que había mucha gente dentro de mi: Seguían sin querer explicarme como se iba a la Gare du Nord, pero al menos se asustaban y se iban corriendo (y yo me reia) .


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Recuerdo la primera vez que fui al barrio Hipster por excelencia: Williamsburg. Estaba tomando una copa con mi mujer en la terraza de un bar (azotea de un edificio). y Empezó a sonar el Get your kicks on route 66 de los rolling y una rubia de poco mas de 17 años que estaba a mi lado le dijo a su grupo de amigos: Cada vez que escucho a los rollings tengo un orgasmo.

Joder, me pareció la típica frase hipster completamente enlatada. Son gente muy superficial.


----------



## Lux Mundi (29 Jul 2022)

Yo recuerdo la primera vez que vi Cocodrilo Dundee cuando Mick Dundee aterriza en NYC después de salir de su deshabitado poblado australiano. Esa imagen de ir caminando por la calle en pleno Manhattan y que sólo se vean cabezas, me dio agobio total nada más ver eso, y la escena del metro, donde no cabía nadie. Película de los 80, no me quiero imaginar cómo será ahora. 
Siempre me quedara esa imagen de putísimo agobio, y era a través de una pantalla. 

Encima allí la mentalidad es progre y los negros ya van como en la jungla, son lo más parecido a los gitanos que tenemos en España. 

Yo no podría vivir en es isla de asfalto petada de locos, calles estrechas en comparación con los edificios, humedad bestial en verano y un frío de cojones en invierno. Sucia como su puta madre y dónde no paras de ver gente y más gente, Nueva York está deshumanizada totalmente. 
Capital luciferina, y se nota.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Y micro-gambas. No es coña:









Drink Up NYC: Meet The Tiny Crustaceans (Not Kosher) In Your Tap Water | TIME.com


New York City is known for having excellent tap water, but why does it taste so good? It might be the microscopic shrimp. Tiny copepods were discovered after a reddit user uploaded photos of what they found through the other end of a microscope after adding H&E stain to New York tap water.



newsfeed.time.com


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (29 Jul 2022)

Cada vez vale menos la pena vivir en grandes ciudades a menos que seas rico y puedas vivir en la zona buena, permitirte un coche y hacer escapadas cuando te apetezca en tu tiempo libre. Para el resto, sólo sale ir a cuenta a trabajar y vale la pena perder algo de tiempo en transporte para vivir en lugares más baratos y habitables. Tengo New York en la lista de ciudades a visitar, hay mucho que tengo interés en ver y aun así sé que a la semana ya estaré agobiado; si Barcelona ya me estresa como para aguantar muchos días allí.


----------



## androm (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues si, pero la gente me lo está poniendo tan cuesta arriba que me estoy echando para atrás. Este lunes me voy a la casita de campo tres meses. así que tengo tiempo para practicar todo lo que me ha enseñado el albañil de mi edificio. De momento voy a hacerme una leñera, una barbacoa y varias reformas pequeñas a ver que tal me sale.
> 
> Si consigo seguir en mi curro solo media jornada me planteo por las tardes ponerme más con este tema y dedicarme a ello profesionalmente.



Pero si te mudaras al pueblo de marras, podrias seguir manteniendo en remoto el curro de NYC?? Es que me estoy perdiendo con el relato....


----------



## Calvox (29 Jul 2022)

Yo soy de esas personas que una ciudad como Madrid o Barcelona les parece ya demasiado, solo de pensar en tener que vivir en un lugar como Nueva York me dan vértigos.


----------



## TedKord (29 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Disfrutan lo votado, en los 70 y los 80, mandando los progres, era la ciudad de Taxi Driver, The Warriors y los Beat´em Up de los Arcade, tipo Final Fight, Vigilante o Vendetta.
> 
> Entonces, votaron al Republicano Rudolph Giuliani, y con su política de Tolerancia 0 con el crimen, la convirtió en la ciudad de Friends, Como conocía a vuestra madre y Sexo en Nueva York.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente. Fui a la NY post Juiliani, justo cuando había acabado su mandato y aun no estaba derroida, y se veía muy segura, llena de polis por todas partes. Íbamos por el centro de madrugda y 0 problemas.


----------



## Petruska (29 Jul 2022)

Has dicho que hay ratas??????!!!!!!


----------



## Harricana (29 Jul 2022)

Hace tiempo que no entro al foro, yo vivo en un pueblo pequeño de la España vacía y si me tuviera que ir a vivir a NY antes preferiría morirme.


----------



## troll random (29 Jul 2022)

Dile a tu mujer que vais a vivir un par de meses en Madriz a cambiar de aires un rato, y quedará enamorada


----------



## Bien boa (29 Jul 2022)

Gracias por el hilo. Los que dejamos la ciudad y nos fuimos a vivir al campo , en ocasiones tenemos de vez en cuando la mente nos pone a prueba y nos hace dudar si has hecho lo correcto. En mi caso la balanza es claramente positiva , llevo 7 años y nunca he sido tan feliz porque aparte de vivir en un sitio que me gusta he logrado una estabilidad económica que en el campo es jodido conseguir. 

Da la sensación de que te has desconectado de la civilización , como si te hubieses bajado del tren y que tu antiguo mundo es extraterrestre.

A veces hecho de menos, sobre todo en las tardes de invierno, pasear por calles con gente y escaparates o ir al cine y no tener que salir a la carretera para regresar a casa, pero eso es un mal menor.


----------



## Harricana (29 Jul 2022)

León para mí es una metrópoli, todo lo que pase de 2000 habitantes no lo soporto.


----------



## rory (29 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Me autocito.
> _
> Yo ahora (como muchos ya sabéis) estoy pensando en dejar Nueva York y mudarme a la casita de pueblo de España. Pero el problema es que mi mujer no se mueve de Nueva York ni con agua caliente. Así que ahora estoy entre dejar a mi mujer o seguir pudriéndome más tiempo aquí. _



Si no tenéis hijos, no veo el problema


----------



## ElMayoL (29 Jul 2022)

Sabes lo que es una puta mierda? Ganar 2000€ al mes como maximo en tu puta vida de remero y q encima te den palos por todas partes.


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Jul 2022)

Por cierto canal cojonudo para conocer la realidad de USA


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (30 Jul 2022)

Tendrían que haber hecho la misma foto, pero con otro lema más a tono con la mentalidad hegemónica en Jew York, como "Yes, we can" o "Black Lives Matter", pero claro, no iban a hacer tal cosa, mejor meter la puyita antitrumpista, aunque no venga a cuento.


----------



## pamplinero (30 Jul 2022)

Yo he visto zorros en los alrededores de Paddington. Supongo que son de Hyde Park y se dan un garbeo a pillar el tren.

Y por otro lado, zorras, infinidad de ellas en cualquier Pub.


----------



## etsai (30 Jul 2022)

La vida en la ciudad es antinatural. El infierno en la Tierra. Quienes vivís ahí todo el año no lo veís porque os habéis acostumbrado pero yo, que voy una vez al año a Madrid y de turismo porque me encanta, no viviría ahí ni loco.

Tener niños o perros en una gran urbe me parece de una crueldad máxima.


----------



## Lux Mundi (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Y micro-gambas. No es coña:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Imagino que eso de las microgambas será por ser una isla y estar en el mar, vamos, quiero pensarlo. 
Lo de que encuentren enfermedades, virus, y mierda brutal en las aguas de NYC es que es perfectamente creíble.


----------



## Lux Mundi (30 Jul 2022)

Pero que puta mierda es esa, me ha dado escalofríos ver eso. 
Menudo agujero infecto debe ser el DF.


----------



## TomásPlatz (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...



HUYE DE AHI


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Dificil, joder, dificil: España es mi pais y me gusta hasta decir basta, pero ¿Qué puto futuro tienes en España sin curro o con un curro de mierda?
> Aquí por lo menos ganas pasta y te puedes plantear el tema de chortinas, hijos y una vida más o menos digna.
> 
> Lo suyo es tirarse diez años en Nueva York y volverse a España con pasta y dedicarte a tocarte los huevos para los restos.
> Si tienes mentalidad Europea (ahorradora) no es complicado ahorrar una media de 50.000 o 60.000 pavos al año sin dejar de vivir bien.



¿Por qué iba a haber trabajo en España su los mismos que os quejáis de ello en realidad pensáis en ella como retiro dinde no dar golpe?


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (30 Jul 2022)

¿Le has dicho todo lo que piensas acerca de su ciudad natal a tu mujer, o eres con ella tan calzonazos como aparentas?


----------



## Lux Mundi (30 Jul 2022)

Es normal ver zorros en Londres.


----------



## Lux Mundi (30 Jul 2022)

Va de retro, Satanás. 

No voy al DF ni aunque vaya a gastos pagados.


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Jul 2022)

Estuve de visita sólo 9 días, pero me dio la impresión de forero que inicio el hilo.


----------



## ShellShock (30 Jul 2022)

Aristóteles dijo:


> Joder, y por qué sale la casa de alrededor difuminada? no lo había visto jamás en Google Street View. Eres un millonario de la lista Forbes o algo?



Cualquiera puede pedir a Google que le emborronen la casa en Street View. Mira en Alemania y verás la mayoría emborronadas, porque los alemanes son unos obsesos de la privacidad y el anonimato. Eso aparte de que tienen Street View sólo en unas pocas ciudades grandes.


----------



## Nefersen (30 Jul 2022)

¿Cucarachas voladoras? ¡Qué horror!


----------



## das kind (30 Jul 2022)

androm dijo:


> No te vas a ir nunca... Asúmelo.. Supongo que el foro te sirve de diván... Solo eso...



Cuántos emigrantes han salido con la idea de volver y se han quedado porque echaron raíces y vivían bien allí, como por ejemplo mis difuntos padres, o porque les fue imposible volver.

Un beso, papá y mamá, dondequiera que estéis. Qué valientes erais, joder.


----------



## fluffy (30 Jul 2022)

Estará puesto, pero, de que trabajas, OP?


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (30 Jul 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> San Francisco me parece el ejemplo perfecto del deterioro woke, es una ciudad preciosa, posiblemente llego a tneer una de las mayores calidades de vida del mundo, la ciudad me parece insegura, incluso durante el día. Zonas como Sausalito podrían ser un paraíso.



San Francisco geográficamente está en un entorno increíble, pero tiene un clima de los mas asquerosos de los USA, con humedad muy elevada y nieblas casi todo el año por estar situada en una península donde pega de lleno una corriente oceánica fría procedente del Canadá y Alaska....el escritor Mark Twain llegó a decir que el invierno mas frío que pasó en su vida fué un verano en San Francisco.

En la película Bullit siempre me llamó la atención que Steve Mc Queen fuera con un jersey de cuello alto y una chaqueta en la famosa escena de persecución con el Mustang GT, a pesar de que por la luminosidad y la vegetación parece verano (y los del Dodge Charger a los que persigue llevan gabardina)...


----------



## mindugi (30 Jul 2022)

¿Es difícil conseguir una visa para trabajar?
Programador junior con carrera


----------



## Javi084 (30 Jul 2022)

¿Es cierto que el IBI en los States es alrededor del 10% del valor de la vivienda?


----------



## Top5 (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...



*Universo 25 ¿El futuro que nos espera?*


----------



## fogbugz (30 Jul 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Estaba una vez curioseando con los mapas por satélite y de repente me pregunto ¿Que es toda esa extensión verde sin construir justo al lado de Nueva York, mas allá de Queens? Hice zoom y flipando la cantidad de mansiones impresionantes con terrenos gigantes y piscinazas, todo en un entorno verde y sin aglomeraciones justo al lado de Nueva York. Ahí esta la gente con pasta de verdad. Ahí y en los áticos, los pisos en rascacielos de lujo y los pisos con vistas a Central Park.



Los Hamptons y en general Long Island costa norte hasta bastante cerca de NY son un sitio muy elegante y muy agradable.

Yo estuve viviendo unos meses ahi y eran todo ricos que conducian Rolls y similar, haciendo esqui acuatico y dando vueltas en velero.

Junto con Cape Cod, enfrente en MA, para mi lo mejor de EEUU.


----------



## ArmiArma (30 Jul 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Cierto. En mi opinión una de las mejores ciudades del mundo es Viena. Y si uno busca más gente Tokyo, o Shenzhen.



Mi mujer visitó Shenzhen por un tema trabajo y vino fascinada, y que la gente muy maja. Siempre me dice que quiere volver, que vayamos, pero la verdad que a mi ya lo de irme un par de semanas a hacer turismo al quinto pino me da una pereza de cojones.


----------



## frangelico (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...



Tengo un amigo en Manhattan que lo mismo. Le paga parte de la vivienda en una institución académica (yo cuando voy a NY me quedo en el piso de Un primo venezolano al lado del parque), ahora Pharmaphia le ofrece +400k y piensa en mudarse a NJ. El tiene casa en España y no quiere verse como compañeros suyos académicos que ganan bien pero todo lo gastan en sus ex e hijos. Dice que antes de los 55 está en España pescando, a ver si es vedad porque yo sí que estaré[/QUOTE]


----------



## loveisintheair (30 Jul 2022)

Yo vivo en un pueblo de 20000.
En algunas calles, todos me conocen.
En otras, nadie se vuelve a mirar.


----------



## loveisintheair (30 Jul 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Mi mujer visitó Shenzhen por un tema trabajo y vino fascinada, y que la gente muy maja. Siempre me dice que quiere volver, que vayamos, pero la verdad que a mi ya lo de irme un par de semanas a hacer turismo al quinto pino me da una pereza de cojones.




Shenzhen de Cuenca no es, ¿no?


----------



## ArmiArma (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> He visto a gente bastante famosa, un día estuve hablando con la bollera esa Ellen Degeneres o como coño se llame. Esa misma noche en ese restaurante una tía se puso a charlar conmigo y mi mujer y nos acabó insinuando que quería hacer un trio con nosotros (eso fue hace diez años cuando empecé a viajar a Nueva York. Antes de vivir aquí). No era ningún súper-pivón, pero tenía un polvo. Mi mujer pasó del tema porque en temas de cama es muy conservadora. Eso del trío nos lo han propuesto dos tías (la última estaba muy, muy buena).Ahora ya he ido envejeciendo ya no me propone un trío ni las ratas del metro.



Lo de proponer tríos ha estado a la orden del día por todo el mundo. Te lo digo yo, que vivo en el País Vasco con lo que imagínate lo que ha habido en Berlín, París o Valencia.


----------



## ArmiArma (30 Jul 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Shenzhen de Cuenca no es, ¿no?



Es una región China, según mi mujer muy tecnológica y con una mezcla muy equilibrada de futurismo vanguardista, costa y zonas tradicionales.


----------



## ArmiArma (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tampoco te creas que Florida es la hostia. Hay mucha gente que me ha dicho que es cojonuda y mucha gente que me ha dicho que es una mierda.
> Estuve un tiempo pensando en vivir en Tampa porque me han dicho que las casas son baratas y es un buen sitio, pero mi mujer bloqueó el asunto.
> 
> Mi mujer es Tejana, pero tampoco le sale del coño vivir en texas.



Tampa y Tallahassee son un puta mierda y según que zona de Miami y los cayos que no, caros de cojones.


----------



## ArmiArma (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antes si, pero ahora me siento tan cansado y derroido que me suelo quedar en casa vegetando. Esta ciudad me está jodiendo vivo.
> Además, salir de aquí es una movida de tres horas. A una hora de Manhattan sigues en Queens.



¿Y sin hijos por que no te vas? Igual es una pregunta que suena en exceso conservadora, pero la verdad, es que con 50, sin familia, entiendo que sin un grupo de colegas muy arraigado ( que junto a la lengua, es otra cosa que a los españoles nos tira la hostia) y después de tanto tiempo, no sé...

Por si te interesa, Idaho se ha convertido en un paraiso blanco conservador sin tanta presión religiosa como Utah y es relativamente fácil ganarse bien la vida, ahora bien, como oucrre en muchas más zonas de EEUU de las que creemos, la gente es maja, y muy buena gente, pero a medida que vas desarrollando no le llegan al español y europeo medio en bagaje ni a la suela del zapato, y al final esa sensación de involución, también pesa








El estado de Estados Unidos que se convirtió en una "utopía blanca" para los conservadores que huyen del oeste liberal - BBC News Mundo


Idaho, Utah y Nevada son los tres estados estadounidenses que crecen a mayor velocidad. En el caso concreto de Idaho, una de las razones que explica este crecimiento es la masiva llegada de residentes de California. Pero ¿por qué se trasladan?




www.bbc.com


----------



## frangelico (30 Jul 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> San Francisco geográficamente está en un entorno increíble, pero tiene un clima de los mas asquerosos de los USA, con humedad muy elevada y nieblas casi todo el año por estar situada en una península donde pega de lleno una corriente oceánica fría procedente del Canadá y Alaska....el escritor Mark Twain llegó a decir que el invierno mas frío que pasó en su vida fué un verano en San Francisco.
> 
> En la película Bullit siempre me llamó la atención que Steve Mc Queen fuera con un jersey de cuello alto y una chaqueta en la famosa escena de persecución con el Mustang GT, a pesar de que por la luminosidad y la vegetación parece verano (y los del Dodge Charger a los que persigue llevan gabardina)...



Una compañera de estudios vive ahí y, pese a que su casa vale un dineral , no se decide a retirarse.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...



Por decir lo mismo a mi se me echaron al cuello como ratas de alcantarilla. 
Nueva York es una puta mierda para vivir (a no ser que tengas muchisima pasta). Y ya.


----------



## ArmiArma (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Peor es la vida sin dinero. Aquí al menos puedo estar unos años y largarme con pasta a cualquier sitio del mundo, peor es vivir en España siendo casa-papis hasta los 50.



¿Pero no has dicho que la casa de NY es de la familia de tu mujer?


----------



## Decipher (30 Jul 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Los Hamptons y en general Long Island costa norte hasta bastante cerca de NY son un sitio muy elegante y muy agradable.
> 
> Yo estuve viviendo unos meses ahi y eran todo ricos que conducian Rolls y similar, haciendo esqui acuatico y dando vueltas en velero.
> 
> Junto con Cape Cod, enfrente en MA, para mi lo mejor de EEUU.



Una cueva de ladrones.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Jul 2022)

Te iba a decir que le propusieses a la mujer pasar 6 meses en España y otros 6 en Nueva York. Pero viendo que no tenéis zagales y que estás en trámites para separarte, entiendo que no tiene ya mucho sentido.

Por lo demás solo hacer hincapié en un patrón que cada vez veo más. Por supuesto en España.

Varones en general deseando mudarse al campo o al menos una casa grande en las afueras, lejos de bullicio, la gente y lo urbano. Por contra mujeres urbanitas a las que les cuesta un mundo o una depresión "aislarse" en el campo.

Si me encuentro una pareja estándar (española) siempre suele ser él, el partidario de comprar una casa grande o algo en el campo, en cambio ella quiere su pisito en el centro o un buen barrio si es posible.

Obviamente generalizo. Pero tengo la intuición que a rasgos generales acierto. De hecho se ve en España. Los hombres se quedan en los pueblos, las mujeres en cambio emigran a la ciudad en cuanto pueden.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (30 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> New York es la capital del mundo, y tiene las cosas de gran capital.
> 
> Todo el que va allí, salvo que venga de una hiperciudad, tiene que notar que va de pueblo a ciudad.
> 
> Lo mismo el que va de Villabotijo a Madrid, que cualquiera que vaya a New York



Si, pero no. Los niveles de decadencia de Nueva York no son comparables a nada de lo que yo haya podido ver. Imagino que en Calcuta o en Benares deben verse cosas parecidas...pero no es porque Nueva York sea una gran capital (que lo es, obviamente) es porque la cantidad de mierda que hay en esa ciudad es algo inenarrable. 

Chicago le da 500.000 vueltas a Nueva York, sin ir mas lejos.


----------



## ArmiArma (30 Jul 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Cuántos emigrantes han salido con la idea de volver y se han quedado porque echaron raíces y vivían bien allí, como por ejemplo mis difuntos padres, o porque les fue imposible volver.
> 
> Un beso, papá y mamá, dondequiera que estéis. Qué valientes erais, joder.



Una pregunta ¿establecieron aunque fuese una mini colonía española?


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Dificil, joder, dificil: España es mi pais y me gusta hasta decir basta, pero ¿Qué puto futuro tienes en España sin curro o con un curro de mierda?
> Aquí por lo menos ganas pasta y te puedes plantear el tema de chortinas, hijos y una vida más o menos digna.
> 
> Lo suyo es tirarse diez años en Nueva York y volverse a España con pasta y dedicarte a tocarte los huevos para los restos.
> Si tienes mentalidad Europea (ahorradora) no es complicado ahorrar una media de 50.000 o 60.000 pavos al año sin dejar de vivir bien.



Dime como se puede ahorrar 5000 dolares al mes en Nueva York siendo camarero , si ni esos 5000 se los pagan al mes a un camarero y nueva york es carisimo


----------



## Xequinfumfa (30 Jul 2022)

Estados Unidos debio ser el puto paraiso en la tierra desde finales del siglo XVIII hasta mediados de los años 60; con una edad de oro entre 1914 y 1958. 

Ahora esta en una decadencia que riete tu del Imperio Romano.


----------



## Ederall (30 Jul 2022)

Estados Unidos es un puto estercolero, nada nuevo en el horizonte.


----------



## Mdutch (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> 3)* Precios abusivos por todas partes:* Se descojonan de nosotros. Un café en condiciones son cinco pavos, una cena para dos personas en un restaurante de calidad media 250 pavos, el abono transportes son 120 pavos, un estudio paco de mierda rodeado de cucarachas en Manhattan 2.000 pavos / mes y así todo.
> 4) *Inseguridad*: Pandilleros y zumbados por todas partes, vas en el metro acojonado. Mejor no salir a partir de las diez de la noche.
> ...




1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Es la gracia de NY.
2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Flora y fauna.
3)* Precios abusivos por todas partes:* Cuestion de consumir lo minimo..
4) *Inseguridad*: Es un estado mental. Acaso es verdaderamente mas insegura que Madrid?
5) *Imposible tener un coche para escaparse el fin de semana si vives en Manhattan*: Avion
6) *Progres, progres y más progres*: Juego con la carta de "Soy hispano".
7) *Ciudad alienante:* Vinculo con la realidad.
8) *Todo el mundo está de paso*: Todos estamos en esta vida de paso.
9)* Ruidos:* Para la morriña de España.
10)* Clima de mierda*: Variedad.


----------



## ArmiArma (30 Jul 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Si me encuentro una pareja estándar (española) siempre suele ser él, el partidario de comprar una casa grande o algo en el campo, en cambio ella quiere su pisito en el centro o un buen barrio si es posible



Eso pasa en todo el mundo y casi diría que en todas las culturas, es muy difícil alejar a una mujer de su famila y entorno, especialmente si quiere ser madre. Se sienten más expuestas en caso de faltar el varón.
En principio, eso no es malo, y más en un país como España donde tampoco acceder al campo o espacios naturales nos es tan inaccesibles, y lo de la casa en el pueblo, ha sido relativamente accesible para muchos.


----------



## Burbunauta (30 Jul 2022)

Gente, gente y más gente:


----------



## bsnas (30 Jul 2022)

Gold digger version masculina española con una yanki, toda una rareza. Mis dies por tu life hack.


----------



## Nut (30 Jul 2022)

No leíste Poeta en Nueva York.La obra maestra de Federico Garcia Lorca.....Y pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Gorrino (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...



ESE ES EL RETRATO DE WARCELONA. DE TU HILO SACO LA CONCLUSIÓN DE QUE VIVA MÁLAGA!


----------



## Archimanguina (30 Jul 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> No necesitas irte a Manhattan, cualquier gran capital europea es un pozo de miseria que se alimenta engullendo las almas de los pobres desgraciados que las habitan.



pura poesia y pura verdad.
.mis dieses


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Jul 2022)

Y querrá volverse a esta segunda patria de Lucifer que es España.


----------



## Fígaro (30 Jul 2022)

Burbunauta dijo:


> Gente, gente y más gente:



Ahí veo mucha distancia interpersonal y menos agobio que en la calle Preciados.
Aceras limpitas.

Si ganas tanto, coge un avión el finde y te vas a relajarte por ahí...habrá lugares!


----------



## Eremita (30 Jul 2022)

Y digo yo, desde la ignorancia, por qué regresas?
No es mejor comprar una casita con unos acres de tierra en Carolina del Norte, y establecerte allí?
Lo digo porque te he leído debatiendo sobre tu casita en España con 400 m. de parcela y muros altos.


----------



## crizti (30 Jul 2022)

TravellerLatam dijo:


> La verdad es que es una ciudad que siempre me ha atraido, he ido varias veces pero imagino que de turista a vivir allí no tiene absolutamente nada que ver.
> Qué tal es conocer gente allí? La gente se muestra abierta o todo el mundo a su bola? Imaginaría que mucha gente será no nacida en NY por lo que eso debería hacer que haya mayor predisposición a conocer gente no?



Conocer gente y hacer networking OK. Construir relaciones muyyyyy difícil. Típico de estar en una fiesta, conocer a alguien, encajar, "si si nos vemos un día para comer, me has caído guay y eres la bomba" dar los teléfonos y si te he visto no me acuerdo. El americano es individualista a saco. Está muy bien visto contribuir a distintas causas pero tu vecino de enfrente como si se muere, que te la va a sudar.

Yo también vivi un par de años en NYC y pienso igual que el op (ratas y basura a espuertas) y no pierdo la ocasión de decirle a la gente que no es como en las películas, que hay que vivirlo de verdad mínimo 3 meses para saber cómo es en realidad. Lo mejor de allí son las compras y los deals. Me volví muy consumista. Ah, y los huevos benedict.


----------



## Kovaliov (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Un secreto que la peña no sabe: Staten Island era el mayor vertedero de basura *del mundo*, hasta que lo taparon todo con tierra y empezaron a construir encima... Todo bien excepto que a veces tienen explosiones de metano debido a la mierda fermentando debajo de las casas emitiendo gases tóxicos.



Como en los Simpson


----------



## Tales90 (30 Jul 2022)

Al menos te ha valido para ahorrar y comprar esa propiedad de pueblo con parcela.


----------



## Lux Mundi (30 Jul 2022)

Si se que es lo que rodea el DF, que tiene zonas buenas. Pero ver esos slums y favelas me da escalofríos, es que están amontonados. Yo a esa ciudad no voy ni de coña, para empezar ese aire contaminado Buff.


----------



## Lux Mundi (30 Jul 2022)

La inmunda costa marrón al menos tiene zonas verdes, parques y campitos. 

Yo recuerdo cuando a no se si fue Esperanza Aguirre, o alguien de su gobierno o en esos tiempos fue, se le ocurrió que las localidades de la costa marrón deberían ir creciendo salvajemente al estilo de los barrios neoyorkinos que al final la ciudad absorbe. Es como si Leganés, Fuenlabrada, Móstoles, Getafe y Alcorcón, crecieran tanto ha Ia Madrid, que en vez de localidades (son pueblos), terminasen siendo parte de la capital de Madrid.
Me suena que algo de eso se comentó. 

En Madrid pasó con Carabanchel y Vallecas, eran independientes hasta que la capital los absorbió, pues eso pasó con los barrios de NYC. 

Es que sales conduciendo por Manhattan, continuas una hora, y sigues todavía en Queens. Eso es agobiante, horroroso, edificios y más edificios, más asfalto y cemento, y gente y más gente. 
NYC ni regalada, pero luego hay zonas de Long Island que ni tan mal.


----------



## Bien boa (30 Jul 2022)

He leído un consejo en el que te decían que no forzases a tu mujer a venir a España a un pueblo; creo que les doy la razón. Yo buscaría una casa que te guste en el estado de Nueva York o en Vermont que te sirva de desahogo y si te gusta España y te es posible económicamente mantén la casa pero con el mínimo gasto. Esto cada vez esta peor , y puede dar un giro a peor incluso en sitios tranquilos; por mi zona , siempre tranquila y sin robos, ya se escuchan robos en fincas y la fiesta aun no ha empezado.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (30 Jul 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> La inmunda costa marrón al menos tiene zonas verdes, parques y campitos.
> 
> Yo recuerdo cuando a no se si fue Esperanza Aguirre, o alguien de su gobierno o en esos tiempos fue, se le ocurrió que las localidades de la costa marrón deberían ir creciendo salvajemente al estilo de los barrios neoyorkinos que al final la ciudad absorbe. Es como si Leganés, Fuenlabrada, Móstoles, Getafe y Alcorcón, crecieran tanto ha Ia Madrid, que en vez de localidades (son pueblos), terminasen siendo parte de la capital de Madrid.
> Me suena que algo de eso se comentó.
> ...



Madrid ya está absorbiendo a todos los municipios limítrofes...


----------



## Kovaliov (30 Jul 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> El alcalde también se hace fotos meando en la calle como la Colau?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1139666



Como coño llegó esto a alcalde de Barcelona? Es el fin de los tiempos.


----------



## vanderwilde (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Dificil, joder, dificil: España es mi pais y me gusta hasta decir basta, pero ¿Qué puto futuro tienes en España sin curro o con un curro de mierda?
> Aquí por lo menos ganas pasta y te puedes plantear el tema de chortinas, hijos y una vida más o menos digna.



Comorrr? Anda que no los hay viviendo bien aquí. Hazle tres o cuatro chiquillos a la americana, y se los pones delante a la asistenta social. Ya se te acabó el trabajar, y con mil y pico de euros, más todos los descuentos habidos y por haber por familia numerosa, más tus tres trapicheos, en un pueblo mediano... buah! Cacho vidorra que te pegas.

No, haciendo otra cosa te puedes meter más de esos mil y pico de euros. Total, que como se sepa uno buscar la vida, al final te metes de 2.000 parriba, y eso en un pueblo... Y a tu bola tranquilito.

Dicen que no la fuerces a vivir en un pueblo. Es que hay pueblos y pueblos. A un pueblucho no me voy ni yo.


----------



## GatoAzul (30 Jul 2022)

Literal. Pero aún así hay gente que habla maravillas.


----------



## Kovaliov (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hombre, no es una decisión sencilla: tengo 50 años y aunque siempre digo que me gustaría vivir solo, joder, vivir solo en un pueblo de 20 habitantes sin mujer ni hijos y con 50 tacos, no sé. Lo veo rollo "To the wild". Si al menos tuviera una tía con la que poder compartir cama y conversación de vez en cuando... Si tuviera 30 años ya lo habría hecho.



De los 50 a los 60 pasa en un suspiro. Y no es seguro que haya vida más allá. Es increíble la cantidad de conocidos que están palmando a final de la cincuentena.


----------



## F650 (30 Jul 2022)

Flipa, desconocía ese sistema.


----------



## Pedrolas (30 Jul 2022)

Pues yo lo he oído de toda la vida en español



https://dle.rae.es/lumbre


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Jul 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Como coño llegó esto a alcalde de Barcelona? Es el fin de los tiempos.



Pues gracias al voto de hezpañolista de derechas.


----------



## Klapaucius (30 Jul 2022)

Estuve 3 días de vacaciones en Manhattan hace años y acabé con mucha ansiedad, siendo yo de Madrid. No quiero imaginarme vivir allí.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (30 Jul 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Como coño llegó esto a alcalde de Barcelona? Es el fin de los tiempos.



Barcelona es una ciudad enferma llena gente enferma... y eligieron democráticamente a su candidata ideal.

Años de buenos tiempos y de bonanza desmesurada han producido a la generación más floja, débil y enferma de la historia de España.


----------



## Henry Hill (30 Jul 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Joder cuenta cuenta jajaa



No eres muy avispada, no?


----------



## Pedrolas (30 Jul 2022)

Pedrolas dijo:


> Pues yo lo he oído de toda la vida en español
> 
> 
> 
> https://dle.rae.es/lumbre



Me dá que para completar el bable (y otros idiomas) usan palabras españolas en desuso, adaptan la forma escrita a la hablada, con todas las contracciones que se pueda, especialmente en las terminaciones (prado -> prau). Si es posible cambiar letras que comparten fonemas.(k por c en vascuence)

Alumbrar, tanto dar luz, como parir, lumbreras y otras, todavía son de amplio uso en el español actual.

En una ocasión, un catalán que me dijo que 'cul de sac' es una aportación catalana al inglés (al más puro estilo cucurull). En francés se dice igual. Mucho me temo que está aportación fue más bien francesa como 'frites' o 'deja-vu', a saber qué es lo que pasaba en los callejones oscuros de paris, para quedarse con esta denominación.









Dead end (street) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org













Víctor Cucurull - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## rulifu (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Peor es la vida sin dinero. Aquí al menos puedo estar unos años y largarme con pasta a cualquier sitio del mundo, peor es vivir en España siendo casa-papis hasta los 50.



El tema es que estas desperdiciando tu juventud para tener un chalet enorme cuando seas viejo que no podrás disfrutar ni mantener, ni de todo ese dinero.


----------



## das kind (30 Jul 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿establecieron aunque fuese una mini colonía española?



Mi padre estuvo unos años en Holanda, pero se volvió y se se vino con mi madre al País Vasco.

Tengo bastante familia fuera, y lo normal es que los españoles establezcan vínculo entre ellos, aunque no al nivel de otros como los sudamericanos o los portugueses (los casos que más conozco).


----------



## ULTRAPACO (30 Jul 2022)

Has descrito Madrid o Barcelona sin darte cuenta las megaurbes apestan


----------



## Jonny Favourite (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *Literal: Yo creo que si el diablo existe obviamente vive en Manhattan.*



No. La acción comienza e N.Y y, luego, se traslada a N.Orleans.

El comienzo de la trama se sitúa en N.Y doce años antes( no quiero hacer spoilers por si alguien no la ha visto).

Créeme, es mi película favorita y la he visto unas veinte veces


----------



## Alex Cosma (30 Jul 2022)

Acabas de definir lo que es el ESTADO.

El ESTADO es eso, la unión de ricos y poderosos (y guerreros, el ejército) para auto legitimar su PODER sobre el PUEBLO.

En la escuela *OBLIGATORIA *del ESTADO (también en la privada) enseñan a los niños que el ESTADO es algo que llegó de forma natural y del que "se dotó el PUEBLO" para mejor organizarse.

El 80% de la población se lo cree. El otro 20%, el mundo "capitalista", se lo cree menos o nada, pero se cree que el CAPITALISMO es enemigo y ajeno al ESTADO.

Es decir, el 100% (o el 99%) vive en un mundo que no sabe cuál es.

La cruda realidad es que *el CAPITALISMO es HIJO del ESTADO*.


----------



## Cognome (30 Jul 2022)

"Joder, no me entiendes: Yo tengo una casa de campo en un pueblecillo de caga-corrales de 20 habitantes. Y si: La peña es muy cotilla, pero una vez que cierras la puerta de tu casa y de tú jardín, allí no entra nadie. Pero si vives en una ciudad y en bloque de pisos no hay escapatoria."

Zanx Cita Citar
Reportar
La auténtica salud, el bienestar: Vivir solo

Como se cachondea de vosotros, en este foro todo son películas, iros con cuidado.


----------



## Chortina Premium (30 Jul 2022)

Se agradece la sinceridad, yo tengo pensado algún dia visitar los EEUU, me interesa la "América profunda" más que las grandes ciudades.

Saludos


----------



## Alex Cosma (30 Jul 2022)

¿Libro? ¿Qué libro?


----------



## kdjdw (30 Jul 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Yo vivi en Brooklyn y Jonkers en los 90 y otros.
> 
> Me llamo mucho la atencion que en las discos hacian mamadas y la gente aplaudia en circulo xo como yo iba puestisimo, solo recuerdo una nebulosa.



El puto yonki que siempre tiene que hablar de las drogas que se mete en cada post


----------



## Tiresias (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...



Por fin, alguien que me da la razón. 

Yo sólo estuve una semana y ya tuve bastante. Vivir allí no tiene que ser nada bueno para la salud.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (30 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Una compañera de estudios vive ahí y, pese a que su casa vale un dineral , no se decide a retirarse.



Estará acostumbrada a ese clima. Yo tengo claro que nunca viviría en un sitio con mucha humedad ambiental , pero cada persona es un mundo....


----------



## ShellShock (30 Jul 2022)

Aristóteles dijo:


> Joder, y por qué sale la casa de alrededor difuminada? no lo había visto jamás en Google Street View. Eres un millonario de la lista Forbes o algo?



Mira, esta es la puerta de la casa de Soros en Katonah y sí que está emborronada:








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.es





Finca de 25 hectáreas y mansión de 19 habitaciones.









George Soros' House in Katonah, NY (Google Maps)


George Soros' House (Google Maps). This large estate, located in the Bedford Hills suburb of New York, is home to billionaire George Soros. George Soros was born in Hungary on August 12, 1930. George was a teenager when Nazi Germany occupied his home town in Hungary in 1944. After surviving the...




virtualglobetrotting.com


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Jul 2022)

Vaya mierda de casa te has comprado ahmego, eso me indica que o barres las calles de Manhattan o es un invent.


----------



## Omegatron (30 Jul 2022)

Es lo más parecido a vivir en un vertedero.

30 días aguanté. Mis respetos para el OP


----------



## CocoVin (30 Jul 2022)

Es lo que tiene un imperio en decadencia.

Ahorra pasta como dices y huye!


----------



## Lux Mundi (30 Jul 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Madrid ya está absorbiendo a todos los municipios limítrofes...




Espero que nunca se termine por hacer esa atrocidad.


----------



## jesus88 (30 Jul 2022)

las megaurbes son una mierda.
como maximo una ciudad de 500.000 habitantes.


----------



## ShellShock (30 Jul 2022)

Seguro que los atascos él no se los traga, eso por descontado.


----------



## vinavil (30 Jul 2022)

mindugi dijo:


> ¿Es difícil conseguir una visa para trabajar?
> Programador junior con carrera








Conozco a unos cuantos por allí a que se han quedado en la puta calle este mes.


----------



## sepultada en guano (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...



¿Ganar tanto para comprarte un zulo en mitad de un secarral de mierda?
Think big, hombre.
De la Costa Azul para arriba.


----------



## Nut (30 Jul 2022)

Como me molan esos videos.....


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (30 Jul 2022)

Lástima que, creo, el protagonista del segundo libro o falleció por consumir setas venenosas.

No obstante, si eso es real, murió feliz.

¡Aviso a navegantes (NOTAM)! 

Quieren convertir todas las ciudades europeas en "eso".

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Oluja95 (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...



Gran hilo, de lo poco rescatable que queda últimamente en Burbuja.

Yo estuve en Manhattan hará 10 años, 5 días de pacoviaje, y sí pude intuir que vivir en ese lugar es lo más parecido a estar en el infierno. De hecho ahora pienso en aquel viaje y la sensación que recuerdo es la que describes.


----------



## sintripulacion (30 Jul 2022)

Querido Mercader, tu angustia vital se resuelve haciéndole un buen seguro de vida a tu mujer.

O eso o enviarla a sembrar cebollinos. 
Si no eres feliz en esa mierda de ciudad (yo por lo que cuentas no aguantaría ni media hora en ella porque odio las multitudes, el ruido, el postureo y el mal olor) a pesar de tener una situación económica envidiable y tu churri no quiere cambiar de aires bajo ningún concepto, la solución es reorientar toda tu vida aunque es obvio que a todos nos cuesta cambiar de inercia y nos dejamos arrastrar por la corriente.
Se te ve un buen tipo y centrado, no vas a tener problemas en rehacer tu vida.
Te deseo toda la suerte del mundo.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (30 Jul 2022)

Nueva York y Miami quizás sean las dos peores ciudades de USA para vivir, no me extraña nada. Y todo el mundo quiere ir de visita a esos estercoleros.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (30 Jul 2022)

Oluja95 dijo:


> Gran hilo, de lo poco rescatable que queda últimamente en Burbuja.
> 
> Yo estuve en Manhattan hará 10 años, 5 días de pacoviaje, y sí pude intuir que vivir en ese lugar es lo más parecido a estar en el infierno. De hecho ahora pienso en aquel viaje y la sensación que recuerdo es la que describes.



Siempre digo lo mismo:

"Si quieres conocer un lugar trabaja en él 12 meses. Luego podrás emitir una opinión fundada".

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Otrasvidas (30 Jul 2022)

Jew York es la ciudad más endiosada del mundo junto a Waterlona, en ambos casos sendos bodrios infames y, además, cada vez más peligrosos.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (30 Jul 2022)

Intuyo que fentanilo actualmente es lo que hace 20 años era.... Y hace 40 años era...

Esto lleva más de un siglo.

Al final de una Temporada en una Serie (bastante real, médica) tratan a un adicto a la cocaína con un fármaco de Bayer llamado "Heroin".



Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## REDDY (30 Jul 2022)

Manhattan es una ciudad que sólo puedes disfrutarla o bien como turista,
o siendo megarico en caso de que vivas allí.

Vivir en Manhattan siendo pobre a la larga tiene que acabar minándote la moral.

Y sí, se está llenando de chusma y cierta inseguridad en los últimos años, cierto que ya no es el NY de finales de siglo XX - principios del XXI.

Pero es lo dicho, es una ciudad ultracompetitiva y ultracapitalista que está montada para que la difruten sólo los peces gordos y gente asquerosamente rica, quienes son los auténticos reyes del mambo allí.
Si eres pobre y quieres vivir allí tu vida será mierda igual que en cualquier otra ciudad o gran capital del planeta.


----------



## Lechuga verde (30 Jul 2022)

El punto 8 es la clave, sitio de paso. Una ciudad como cualquier otra , una cloaca


----------



## El Mercader (30 Jul 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> "Joder, no me entiendes: Yo tengo una casa de campo en un pueblecillo de caga-corrales de 20 habitantes. Y si: La peña es muy cotilla, pero una vez que cierras la puerta de tu casa y de tú jardín, allí no entra nadie. Pero si vives en una ciudad y en bloque de pisos no hay escapatoria."
> 
> Zanx Cita Citar
> Reportar
> ...



Se te ve espabilado: Llevo haciendo hilos y contando sobre la compra de la casita de pueblo desde hace seis meses. De hecho este mismo lunes me voy allí tres meses porque mi jefe me ha dado permiso para trabajar en remoto tres meses.

¿Que pasa que por vivir en Nueva York no puedo tener una casa en España?

Precisamente he contado mil veces que estoy tomando la decisión de largarme de Estados Unidos y volverme a España, pero que mi mujer no quiere.


----------



## El Mercader (30 Jul 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> He leído un consejo en el que te decían que no forzases a tu mujer a venir a España a un pueblo; creo que les doy la razón. *Yo buscaría una casa que te guste en el estado de Nueva York o en Vermont que te sirva de desahogo* y si te gusta España y te es posible económicamente mantén la casa pero con el mínimo gasto. Esto cada vez esta peor , y puede dar un giro a peor incluso en sitios tranquilos; por mi zona , siempre tranquila y sin robos, ya se escuchan robos en fincas y la fiesta aun no ha empezado.



Esa era mi primera opción, pero mi mujer y mis suegros se metieron por medio a "elegir" la casa que "tenía que comprar". Así que pasé de ellos y me compré una casa en España.


----------



## El Mercader (30 Jul 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Y digo yo, desde la ignorancia, por qué regresas?
> No es mejor comprar una casita con unos acres de tierra en Carolina del Norte, y establecerte allí?
> Lo digo porque te he leído debatiendo sobre tu casita en España con 400 m. de parcela y muros altos.



No he comprado la casa en Estados Unidos porque mis suegros se metieron por medio y porque además el IBI en Estados Unidos es una locura.


----------



## El Mercader (30 Jul 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> ¿Pero no has dicho que la casa de NY es de la familia de tu mujer?



Si, pero vivimos ella y yo solos.


----------



## El Mercader (30 Jul 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> Gold digger version masculina española con una yanki, toda una rareza. Mis dies por tu life hack.



Si fuera gold digger no trabajaría como un cabrón.


----------



## Cognome (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Se te ve espabilado: Llevo haciendo hilos y contando sobre la compra de la casita de pueblo desde hace seis meses. De hecho este mismo lunes me voy allí tres meses porque mi jefe me ha dado permiso para trabajar en remoto tres meses.
> 
> ¿Que pasa que por vivir en Nueva York no puedo tener una casa en España?
> 
> Precisamente he contado mil veces que estoy tomando la decisión de largarme de Estados Unidos y volverme a España, pero que mi mujer no quiere.



No sé que hables de querer estar solo un tío que vive en New York, es surrealista, haber empezado por ahí.


----------



## El Mercader (30 Jul 2022)

Javi084 dijo:


> ¿Es cierto que el IBI en los States es alrededor del 10% del valor de la vivienda?



No tanto, depende del estado y del municipio: Oscila entre el 0.5% y el 4%, lo que pasa es que el precio medio de un chalet en una capital importante ronda los 600.000 pavos, así que echa cuentas.


----------



## El Mercader (30 Jul 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> No sé que hables de querer estar solo un tío que vive en New York, es surrealista, haber empezado por ahí.



Precisamente porque vivo en Nueva York quiero estar solo. Estoy hasta la polla de gente.


----------



## El Mercader (30 Jul 2022)

EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE dijo:


> ¿Le has dicho todo lo que piensas acerca de su ciudad natal a tu mujer, o eres con ella tan calzonazos como aparentas?



Si está dicho y hablado.


----------



## El Mercader (30 Jul 2022)

Joder, ya he explicado que mi mujer no se quiere mover de aquí: Le gusta.


----------



## El Mercader (30 Jul 2022)

androm dijo:


> Pero si te mudaras al pueblo de marras, podrias seguir manteniendo en remoto el curro de NYC?? Es que me estoy perdiendo con el relato....



No, mi jefe me ha dejado como "detalle" después de llevar en la empresa cinco años el poder trabajar desde España a media jornado y con medio salario *durante tres meses* (este lunes salgo para España) , pero me ha dicho que ni de coña va a ser así siempre. 

Así que en noviembre me tengo que volver y seguir remando. El tema sería encontrar curro en remoto, pero con todo y con eso no puedo estar más de seis meses al año fuera de Estados Unidos, ya que sino, perdería el permiso de residencia.

No me he sacado aún la nacionalidad americana por tema de no tener que pagar impuestos en Estados Unidos el resto de mi vida: Si eres americano tienes que presentar impuestos en Estados Unidos todos los años aunque vivas en el extranjero, y para eso necesitas un abogado que sepa de tributación internacional. Eso supone pasar a un tío 10.000 pavos al años solo para que te presente los impuestos.


----------



## Sanctis (30 Jul 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Manhattan es una ciudad que sólo puedes disfrutarla o bien como turista,
> o siendo megarico en caso de que vivas allí.
> 
> Vivir en Manhattan siendo pobre a la larga tiene que acabar minándote la moral.
> ...



Lo mismo que Londres o París.

Recuerdo en París, dos amigas mexicanas de un colega. 

Clase media. Perfil acomplejadas, como lo son los tontos que sueñan con vivir en una ciudad top siendo muertos de hambre.

Subimos a su "casa", relativamente el centro de París.

Aquello era una buhardilla. Un trastero en un ático, aquello era no diminuto, aquello era una caja, pero es que además era un techo que caía en triángulo. Eran 10 metros cuadrados pero no puros, ya que al ser un trastero pues el techo era eso, un triángulo. 

Tenían un cagadero de un metro dos camas y nevera. 

A los diez minutos quería irme. Me estaba entrando una claustrofobia terrible. Es que aquello era lo nunca visto y sentía mareos. Se lo dije, yo me bajo a la calle porque aquí no puedo estar.

Creo que les clavan como 800 o 900 por un trastero así en esa zona.

Hay gente que se arrastra como un gusano por oler pedos en una ciudad alfa.

Creo que es fácil de entender. En Manhattan se disfruta si eres millonario. Si eres una mierda allí no pintas nada.


----------



## mataresfacil (30 Jul 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> La gente que vive de los tontos de Nueva York reside en los Hamptons.



El avatar y la respuesta es de 10


----------



## El Mercader (30 Jul 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Lo mismo que Londres o París.
> 
> Recuerdo en París, dos amigas mexicanas de un colega.
> 
> ...




Hombre, mi situación aquí no es tan mala: Tengo un buen curro y vivo en un piso de tamaño medio en un buen barrio. Lo mío es un poco más complicado: Desde pequeño siempre he soñado con vivir en un pueblo, en un sitio tranquilo. No soporto las megaurbes

Cuando era pequeño pasaba los veranos en un pueblo muy pequeño del pirineo y recuerdo con nostalgia aquella época: Además necesito espacio ya que me gusta mucho la albañilería y estoy pensando en aprender algo de carpintería.


----------



## androm (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No, mi jefe me ha dejado como "detalle" después de llevar en la empresa cinco años el poder trabajar desde España a media jornado y con medio salario *durante tres meses* (este lunes salgo para España) , pero me ha dicho que ni de coña va a ser así siempre.
> 
> Así que en noviembre me tengo que volver y seguir remando. El tema sería encontrar curro en remoto, pero con todo y con eso no puedo estar más de seis meses al año fuera de Estados Unidos, ya que sino, perdería el permiso de residencia.
> 
> No me he sacado aún la nacionalidad americana por tema de no tener que pagar impuestos en Estados Unidos el resto de mi vida: Si eres americano tienes que presentar impuestos en Estados Unidos todos los años aunque vivas en el extranjero, y para eso necesitas un abogado que sepa de tributación internacional. Eso supone pasar a un tío 10.000 pavos al años solo para que te presente los impuestos.



Mis diess amigo... Tu para soltar esta liana quieres ya tener la siguiente bien agarrada con la otra mano y con triple Red de seguridad debajo y eso es difícil... Muy difícil... Ya nos contarás...


----------



## El Mercader (30 Jul 2022)

androm dijo:


> Mis diess amigo... Tu para soltar esta liana quieres ya tener la siguiente bien agarrada con la otra mano y con triple Red de seguridad debajo y eso es difícil... Muy difícil... Ya nos contarás...



Ya lo sé, pero no puedo depender de si en España encuentro algo de curro. Tengo ahorros, pero la experiencia me ha enseñado que el dinero se acaba y la situación económica en España va a ser mucho peor en los próximos años. Me temo que se acaban las paguitas.

La gente piensa que soy rico, pero lo que no se da cuenta es de que solo llevo cinco años ganando un buen sueldo.

Mi "anterior" vida en España era la de un muerto de hambre mileurista y con deudas de un anterior divorcio. Así que con mis actuales ahorros podría tirar unos cinco u seis años sin ingresos... ¿pero luego qué? Además estoy ayudando económicamente a mis padres porque les ha quedado una pensión de mierda. Así que también tengo que pensar en ellos. No me puedo permitir no pillar otra liana.

He pensado seriamente lo de la albañilería, pero mientras me formo y busco clientes necesito ingresar pasta. Y ademas: ¿Y si me sale mal lo de la albañilería? Necesito un plan B.


----------



## Ballenero37 (30 Jul 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Lo mismo que Londres o París.
> 
> Recuerdo en París, dos amigas mexicanas de un colega.
> 
> ...



Supongo que tendrian claraboya en vez de ventana y cuando da el sol se lo comen bien comido, cuando llueve se mete todo e incluso sacudir un simple trapo es putada.


----------



## El Mercader (30 Jul 2022)

Ballenero37 dijo:


> Supongo que tendrian claraboya en vez de ventana y cuando da el sol se lo comen bien comido, cuando llueve se mete todo e incluso sacudir un simple trapo es putada.



Mi suegro estuvo de joven un año en París aprendiendo Frances y me dijo que fue la única vez en su vida que se sintió clínicamente deprimido.


----------



## El Mercader (30 Jul 2022)

Joder, eres una rata de ciudad.


----------



## androm (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ya lo sé, pero no puedo depender de si en España encuentro algo de curro. Tengo ahorros, pero la experiencia me ha enseñado que el dinero se acaba y la situación económica en España va a ser mucho peor en los próximos años. Me temo que se acaban las paguitas.
> 
> La gente piensa que soy rico, pero lo que no se da cuenta es de que solo llevo cinco años ganando un buen sueldo.
> 
> ...



No te critico eh.. Hay que meditar bien los pasos a dar y más con los tiempos que corren...


----------



## Joaquim (30 Jul 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Efectivamente. Fui a la NY post Juiliani, justo cuando había acabado su mandato y aun no estaba derroida, y se veía muy segura, llena de polis por todas partes. Íbamos por el centro de madrugda y 0 problemas.








Así acabo Giuliani con la delincuencia en Nueva York


No he leído a nadie en este foro hablar de la llamada "Teoría de las ventanas rotas", un experimento social que empezó en 1969 en la universidad de Stanford, pero que acabó adoptando Rudolf Giuliani, el alcalde de Nueva York, a comienzos de los años noventa. El experimento del profesor...




burbuja.info


----------



## Murray's (30 Jul 2022)

Si eso es cierto, eres un tipo con suerte, ya nos gustaria a muchos estar en tu pellejo en lugar de tener trabajos de mierda o no tenerlo, valoralo antes de crucificar una de las ciudades TOP del planeta...

Calor sofocante tambien hace en España...

Tengo unas preguntas;

Cómo conociste a tu mujer americana?

Como has conseguido tan rápido residencia si llevas solo 5 años?

( no por casarte te la dan tan rápido)


En manhattan los apartamentos son carisimos, la gente con sueldos normales no se lo pueden permitir, y quien puede hasta comparte apartamento o casa...es más ,suelen irse a brooklyn, bronx o queens o incluso a NJ para conseguir una habitación.

Salvo vivas con una rica ...tipo abogada, cirujana, artista, o empresaria.


----------



## Leopoldo (30 Jul 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Lo mismo que Londres o París.
> 
> Recuerdo en París, dos amigas mexicanas de un colega.
> 
> ...



¿Tenian baño en casa? Pues no sabes que lujo. En Paris los cagederos están en el rellano y son compartidos. Esas chicas estaban en una chambre de bonne. Antiguas casas de domesticas.


----------



## Leopoldo (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Mi suegro estuvo de joven un año en París aprendiendo Frances y me dijo que fue la única vez en su vida que se sintió clínicamente deprimido.



Es habitual. 
Muchos turistas tienen el síndrome de Paris, que es el choque entre la paja mental que te montas con Paris y la realidad. les pasa muchísimo a los japos. 








Síndrome de París - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Murray's (30 Jul 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> "Joder, no me entiendes: Yo tengo una casa de campo en un pueblecillo de caga-corrales de 20 habitantes. Y si: La peña es muy cotilla, pero una vez que cierras la puerta de tu casa y de tú jardín, allí no entra nadie. Pero si vives en una ciudad y en bloque de pisos no hay escapatoria."
> 
> Zanx Cita Citar
> Reportar
> ...



Osea de lo que nos cuenta la mitad...

Igual ni ha estado en nyc el colega y nos tiene aqui con los dientes largos con la americana y su familia rica


----------



## ueee3 (30 Jul 2022)

Nueva York: coge el dinero y corre.


----------



## androm (30 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Nueva York: coge el dinero y corre.



Variante de Albacete caga y vete....


----------



## Rediooss (30 Jul 2022)

Brutal el video.

Alguien conoce el caso de los *33 edificios* construidos en la década de los 50 por el mismo arquitecto que construyó las Torres Gemelas en el extrarradio de la ciudad de San Luis, en EEUU ?

Al gran proyecto urbanístico se le llamó *Pruitt-Igoe* , y estaba compuesto por 33 edificios exactamente iguales, con la misma altura, todos tenían 11 plantas, que casualidad, 33 edificios con 11 plantas, todo muy....Masónico.

El caso es que allí se instaló a gente muy humilde, se trataba un experimento social donde se intentaba implementar un proyecto de vivienda pública.

La versión oficial dice que todo se fue al garete y dos décadas después tuvieron que demoler todos los edificios por decadencia, altos índices de criminalidad... etc.

Peeeeroo, la otra versión dice otra cosa bien distinta, numerosos inquilinos de esas viviendas denunciaban fumigaciones sobre su urbanización, empezaron a salir numerosos casos de problemas de salud entre sus moradores, cáncer sobre todo, en muy poco tiempo y tras denunciarse las fumigaciones, literalmente los usaron como cobayas.

Las malas lenguas hablan de experimentos militares sobre esa población por parte del propio ejército y de la CIA.
El caso es que ante las abundantes pruebas de la proliferación de enfermedades entre los residentes decidieron desalojar los 33 edificios y demolerlos todos, que no se investigara ni analizara nada que pudiera comprometer a nadie.


----------



## dabuti (30 Jul 2022)

La media anual es como la de Valladolid, 13, pero no hay calor seco. Es muy húmedo y llueve mucho más.

Media VLL enero 4 Julio 22
Media NY enero 0 Julio 26

El verano es un puto infierno en NY y el invierno frío de cojones.

El tiempo es una mierda.


----------



## Fígaro (30 Jul 2022)

Once again…no te puedes escapar los findes?


----------



## Calahan (30 Jul 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Como coño llegó esto a alcalde de Barcelona? Es el fin de los tiempos.



No es la alcaldesa...


----------



## Calahan (30 Jul 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Barcelona es una ciudad enferma llena gente enferma... y eligieron democráticamente a su candidata ideal.
> 
> Años de buenos tiempos y de bonanza desmesurada han producido a la generación más floja, débil y enferma de la historia de España.



A Colau la ha puesto España dos veces...


----------



## Murray's (30 Jul 2022)

Nyc en verano parece una sauna
En invierno una cubitera


Pero es la ciudad TOP por excelencia


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (30 Jul 2022)

Mi sueño era visitar NY y lo cumplí en 1999. En ese viaje, lo mejor fue cuando salí de NY y fuimos a visitar Washington, Filadelfia, etc.
Gentío, ruido, gente poco amable...
Eso sí, vimos las torres gemelas.


----------



## Nebulosas (30 Jul 2022)

No se si tus historias son reales o no. Pero son muy entretenidas. En el caso que lo fueran te recomendaría escribir un libro sobre tus aventuras. En caso que no, tu imaginación es tan buena que te sigo recomendando escribir un libro con tus aventuras imaginadas.


----------



## Nebulosas (30 Jul 2022)

Con más razon deberias escribir un libro con todas tus aventuras. Te aseguro que te forras de dinero y más pensando en la epoca acttual que favorece a los homosexuales.#

Tus aventuras e historias son super entretenidas y estoy segura que a todo el mundo le va a gustar. Adelante!


----------



## Nebulosas (30 Jul 2022)

Con más razón para escribirlo en un libro!


----------



## Gorrino (30 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> pura poesia y pura verdad.
> .mis dieses



Si no vas a hacer algo muy concreto, no merece la pena vivir en una gran capital porque un pelaó como nosotros solo chupará extrarradio.


----------



## Nebulosas (30 Jul 2022)

Y bueno, hombre, con más razón. Está todo de tu parte para que escribas tu historia en un libro y no la despercidies en este lugar.


----------



## Nebulosas (30 Jul 2022)

Sos demasiado dramatico y no deberías serlo porque sos un tipo super especial y super interesante. Queréte, querido, queréte, que tenés miles de motivos para hacerlo.

Y por cierto, te sigo recomendando que escribas un libro sobre tu vida. Te llenarás de éxito y de dinero. Te lo aseguro. 

Un besito.


----------



## Er Fili ha buerto (30 Jul 2022)

Y Leon cafrestan y Leon que le dan mil vueltas a todas esas.
En Paris a ver si me superas esta.
Vivi durante dos meses en Saint Germain de Pres,en la mismisima Iglesia !!
El Templo Cristiano mas antiguo de Paris 
Estuve viviendo en la sacristia por que la parte que da al bulevard Saint Germain estaba de obras.
Me hospedo un noruego que se caso con una aristocrata francesa.
El tipo era encuadernador y le gusto como cantaba.
Fue el mismo agno que pusieron al papa argentino en el vaticano.


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Jul 2022)

Os supero mi madre trabajaba en una pasteleria en París y una clienta suya era coco Chanel.
Muy agradable la dijo que admiraba a balenciaga.
Y daba buena propinas.


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Jul 2022)

Lo deneuve lo sabe toda Francia.
No es novedoso.
Es como lo de que alain delon era chapero cuando empezó todo Paris lo sabe.


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Jul 2022)

A saber se acostaba con hombres y mujeres hasta q se hizo famoso.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (31 Jul 2022)

angelgs dijo:


> Como tantos otros sitios que están bien para visitarlos pero que son el infierno para vivirlos. Se me ocurre que el ejemplo paradigmático de ello es *Venecia*.



Ni siquiera para visitarlo. A mí me llevaron a conocer, unos amigos de una tía mía que vive más al norte y no veía la hora de largarme de allí. 
Tanto japonés con reflex, tanto turismo masivo acabó por agobiarme y eso que fue apenas una tarde.


----------



## bsnas (31 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si fuera gold digger no trabajaría como un cabrón.



Bueno, te ganas tu buen sueldo usano comparado con el mierdoso español + esposa yanki neoyorkina de pasta que ademas te facilita todo tipo de tramites e integracion + vives de okupa en el piso de manhattan de su familia/padres/loquesea, asi que supongo que no pagaras una mierda y consigues meterte un buen % extra de salario directo al bolsillo.

Muchos se pegarian por lo que tienes, lo que me da curiosidad es cuanto te podria sablear en una tipica y supuesta demanda de divorcio por el motivo X segun las locas leyes usanas en esta materia, lo tienes todo bien atado?

Aun asi te veo bien, lo suyo seria mandar a tomar por culo a los suegros y comprarte lo que te salga del rabo en USA que para eso te lo has ganado y es tu pasta.


----------



## mike17 (31 Jul 2022)

Como está la cosa para ejercer la abogacía por allí.


----------



## mike17 (31 Jul 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> Bueno, te ganas tu buen sueldo usano comparado con el mierdoso español + esposa yanki neoyorkina de pasta que ademas te facilita todo tipo de tramites e integracion + vives de okupa en el piso de manhattan de su familia/padres/loquesea, asi que supongo que no pagaras una mierda y consigues meterte un buen % extra de salario directo al bolsillo.
> 
> Muchos se pegarian por lo que tienes, lo que me da curiosidad es cuanto te podria sablear en una tipica y supuesta demanda de divorcio por el motivo X segun las locas leyes usanas en esta materia, lo tienes todo bien atado?
> 
> Aun asi te veo bien, lo suyo seria mandar a tomar por culo a los suegros y comprarte lo que te salga del rabo en USA que para eso te lo has ganado y es tu pasta.



Yo por ejemplo me iría de España por esas condiciones


----------



## El Mercader (31 Jul 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> Bueno, te ganas tu buen sueldo usano comparado con el mierdoso español + esposa yanki neoyorkina de pasta que ademas te facilita todo tipo de tramites e integracion + vives de okupa en el piso de manhattan de su familia/padres/loquesea, asi que supongo que no pagaras una mierda y consigues meterte un buen % extra de salario directo al bolsillo.
> 
> *Muchos se pegarian por lo que tienes*, lo que me da curiosidad es cuanto te podria sablear en una tipica y supuesta demanda de divorcio por el motivo X segun las locas leyes usanas en esta materia, lo tienes todo bien atado?
> 
> Aun asi te veo bien, lo suyo seria mandar a tomar por culo a los suegros y comprarte lo que te salga del rabo en USA que para eso te lo has ganado y es tu pasta.



Dios le da pan a quien no tiene dientes, pero viéndolo desde el punto de vista que dices, es verdad. No obstante yo soy el que paga todos los gastos de la casa (excepto el alquiler), ya que mi mujer se toca el coño y tiene un trabajillo de media jornada.

Divorcio: Teóricamente le tendría que dar la mitad, excepto la casita de pueblo de España, ya que nuestro matrimonio no está reconocido en España ya que nunca hicimos los papeles para que me lo reconocieran en la embajada.

Lo de lo suegros es difícil: Como tú muy bien has dicho todavía dependo de mi mujer para miles de gestiones que sigo sin entender. Por ejemplo: El tema de los seguros de salud es una locura o el comprar una casa. Así que no quiero acabar "mal" con ellos.

Edito: Mi mujer se ha tirado 20 años viviendo en Manhattan, pero es Tejana y mi familia política es de Texas.


----------



## hornblower (31 Jul 2022)

Tu mujer parece fantástica y creo que la vas a echar de menos


----------



## skan (31 Jul 2022)

Nunca me ha atraído Nueva York, y menos aún Los Ángeles.

Sí que viviría en San Francisco, en Oregón o en Hawaii.


----------



## charofilia (31 Jul 2022)

Si ejje como eppaña no hay na


----------



## .AzaleA. (31 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...




Gracias por el hilo, está interesante. Me lo leí anoche porque jamás podré ir por allí ni para hacer turisteo, y me gustan más Canadá o Seattle. Por otro lado, me queda confirmado que es igual de agobiante que vivir en Tokio.




Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> vease la peli de "Pactar con el diablo" con Al Pacino




Me encanta esta peli.


----------



## reconvertido (31 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues hay de todo, pero tengo que decir que son más simpáticas y alegres que las españolas. Tambien suelen ser educadas.



No es muy difícil que cualquier mujer sea más simpática, alegre y educada que una española.
Las españolas dan ASCO.


----------



## reconvertido (31 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Cualquier trabajo cualificado aquí está muy bien pagado. Yo soy informático, pero conozco fontaneros o instaladores de aire acondicionado que no bajan de 100K / año.
> 
> Un informático con experiencia en Nueva York anda entre los 120K y 200K / año. Pero Vamos, no es que yo sea muy listo, es que es el trabajo de moda (como antes lo era el ser broker de Wall Street). Pero mi truco para poder ahorrar no es lo que gano, sino lo que no gasto.



¿Y como informático qué haces?
Curiosidad.


----------



## reconvertido (31 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo ahora (como muchos ya sabéis) estoy pensando en dejar Nueva York y mudarme a la casita de pueblo de España. Pero el problema es que mi mujer no se mueve de Nueva York ni con agua caliente. Así que ahora estoy entre dejar a mi mujer o seguir pudriéndome más tiempo aquí.



Tienes 50, deja a tu mujer.
¿Para qué la quieres?


----------



## reconvertido (31 Jul 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Os supero mi madre trabajaba en una pasteleria en París y una clienta suya era coco Chanel.
> Muy agradable la dijo que admiraba a balenciaga.
> Y daba buena propinas.



Sería CoCo de muy mayora ya...


----------



## reconvertido (31 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Dios le da pan a quien no tiene dientes, pero viéndolo desde el punto de vista que dices, es verdad. No obstante yo soy el que paga todos los gastos de la casa (excepto el alquiler), ya que mi mujer se toca el coño y tiene un trabajillo de media jornada.
> 
> Divorcio: Teóricamente le tendría que dar la mitad, excepto la casita de pueblo de España, ya que nuestro matrimonio no está reconocido en España ya que nunca hicimos los papeles para que me lo reconocieran en la embajada.
> 
> ...



Para darle ese tren de vida a tu mujer ya debe de estar buena o ser "buena".
Enhorabuena.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (31 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...



Si? Pues espérate a contarle eso a tu Jennifer de pirarte a España para no volver, y si accede lo que aguante en España, verás que risa.


----------



## EL PeRRo. (31 Jul 2022)

Macho tu el problema no lo tienes com mew york o hezpaim, lo tienes com la charo de tu mujer que te tiene amargado y aun encima le pagafanteas los gastos. 

Si no tienes hijos mandala a tomar por culo y vive tu puta vida


----------



## Supremacía (31 Jul 2022)

Para mí, la Ciudad de México es un lugar para ir a visitar, no a vivir. Y no sólo por la cantidad tan desmedida de habitantes que tiene y el hecho de que aún hay microbuses viejos y pequeños circulando en ella, incluso combis, sino porque hay mucho país más allá de la Ciudad de México, mucho. Vivir ahí es como un estereotipo, como si no hubiera otras ciudades.


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Jul 2022)

No cuando Alain Delon se hizo radical anti prostitución anti gay y lesbiana Gerard Depardieu le dijo ..de que vas yo fui chapero pero tú tb lo fuiste así q no vayas de adalid de la moralidad pq eres un falso


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Jul 2022)

Los abogados ganan una pasta y ahora los abogados que hablen español más no sé pq


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Jul 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Sería CoCo de muy mayora ya...



Si muy mayor pero aunque decían que era muy desagradable y agarrada por lo menos con mi madre no.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 Jul 2022)

Leo abogada "socia de P&G" y me parto el nabo...







Serie la probadora pro de Tampax...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 Jul 2022)

os voy a dejar, procterangambols...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 Jul 2022)

Si, Baker McKenzie (Mckensey igual tb hacen tampones, como procterangambol) también tiene vocales en el nombre. La confusion nos ha pasado a todos.

Venga, procterangambol, que es domingo. Descansa...


----------



## sivigliano (31 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Dios le da pan a quien no tiene dientes, pero viéndolo desde el punto de vista que dices, es verdad. No obstante yo soy el que paga todos los gastos de la casa (excepto el alquiler), ya que mi mujer se toca el coño y tiene un trabajillo de media jornada.
> 
> Divorcio: Teóricamente le tendría que dar la mitad, excepto la casita de pueblo de España, ya que nuestro matrimonio no está reconocido en España ya que nunca hicimos los papeles para que me lo reconocieran en la embajada.
> 
> ...



Una posibilidad es disfrutar de la casa de campo en España en vacaciones y para la jubilación unos meses al año sin romper con Nueva York. Y por lo que he visto en reportajes, el rural del Estado de Nueva York es precioso para escapadas, de hecho llega hasta Canadá incluyendo Niágara. Ese Estado en extensión equivale a media España prácticamente. 
A veces hay que buscar alternativas que queden a medio camino para cuadrar todos los intereses en juego.


----------



## Tigershark (31 Jul 2022)

Acuérdate de los cocodrilos en las alcantarillas .


----------



## Goyim desobediente (1 Ago 2022)

La Jennifer sería una del grupito de Karen pero sin ser Karen


----------



## El Mercader (1 Ago 2022)

Si está buena (si no no la aguantaría) y no, no tenemos hijos.


----------



## pamplinero (1 Ago 2022)

Sin fotos, ese comentario no tiene valor.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (2 Ago 2022)

Esta to lleno ratas. En los suburbios y el centro. Y bien guarras y chulas que son.

Y los ratones en el TUBE (metro)...que la gente se creen que son negros/gris oscuro y en verdad estan asi de la mierda y el soot que tienen.

Manhattan para ir una semana, o 4 dias esta bien, para vivir...puuafff...y los suburbios decentes en Niu Yoll son CARISIMOS, a nos er que te vayas al quinto coño. Lo que esta guapo es eso, quedarte con familiares o amigos en a tomar por culo, como Dobbs Ferry o un sitio normal del Bronx (el Bronx es muy grande, hay partes que parecen finchley) y ir al centro cada vez que te de la gana.


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Ago 2022)

Una cosa que no entiendo. Si es tan caro virvir en esos sitios, porque abunda la gentuza que no tiene donde caerse muerta?


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (2 Ago 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Una cosa que no entiendo. Si es tan caro virvir en esos sitios, porque abunda la gentuza que no tiene donde caerse muerta?



¿Porque no podrán escapar de ahí?

Naces y creces ahí. No conoces otro mundo.

Como el que nace y vive en La Sagra toda su vida sin llegar a salir de ahí, pero a lo bruto 

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Yo vivi en Brooklyn y Jonkers en los 90 y otros.
> 
> Me llamo mucho la atencion que en las discos hacian mamadas y la gente aplaudia en circulo xo como yo iba puestisimo, solo recuerdo una nebulosa.



Lo has contado tan nebuloso que parece que estás dando a entender que la gente te aplaudía a ti...


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Ago 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> ¿Porque no podrán escapar de ahí?
> 
> Naces y creces ahí. No conoces otro mundo.
> 
> ...



Y como soportas el elevado nivel de vida si eres provre?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2022)

Asco de sitio...


----------



## CesareLombroso (2 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Lo has contado tan nebuloso que parece que estás dando a entender que la gente te aplaudía a ti...




No tuve esa suerte


----------



## Madrid (2 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Tio... Digo esta san Petersburgo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que trollea pero bien, de la forma más inocente se ha delatado


----------



## PEPEYE (2 Ago 2022)

Haz lo que creas oportuno y recuerda que la vida es breve no vaya a ser que te arrepientas de tomar tus propias decisiones


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (2 Ago 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Y como soportas el elevado nivel de vida si eres provre?



Imagino que con cupones, el Ejército de Salvación, la Beneficencia Municipal, etc.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## DVD1975 (2 Ago 2022)

Os sigo ganando os puedo hablar de melania Trump y de su primera esposa ivanka si me dais like 10 os lo cuento.
Tengo información de primera mano y calentita.


----------



## LeeMarvin (2 Ago 2022)

Y Amsterdam, Tokio, Lisboa, Sidney, Vancouver.... Hay un top five, un top ten, un top 50,,,,
Solo en los usa se puede escoger entre San Francisco, Boston, Atlanta, Minneapolis, Seattle, Dallas, Portland, Memphis, Chicago, Austin o Denver


----------



## androm (2 Ago 2022)

Y a todo esto,el autor del hilo a estas horas ya debe de estar instalado en su añorada casita castellana no??... Manifiestate!! Primeras impresiones??


----------



## Khmelnitsky (6 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Llamar casa en el pueblo a algo de 120 metros con 400 de parcela es como llamar villa de lujo a un módulo de obra en una parcela de un camping.



Las casas de pueblo en Hispanistán siempre tuvieron eso que dices, y mucho menos también. 

Quizás eres tan urbanita que no entiendes la diferencia entre una casa de pueblo y un cortijo.

Si los pueblos tuviesen 1 casa por Ha quizás ni siquiera serían pueblos, sino más bien el extraradio de uno de ellos.

Ay, estos millenials.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (6 Ago 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Así que o bien intentamos subirnos al tren del funcionariado (o paguitearse), o emigras, *o te haces autonomo trabajando en B* con los riesgos que ellos conlleva, pero no creas que la situación va a cambiar.



Para currar en B no hace falta ser autónomo, sino pregunta a los ocupantes de las miles de fragonetas blancas sin rotular o coches particulares con escaleras en la baca que inundan las zonas residenciales de cualquier ciudad española cada mañana.


----------



## Avulense64 (6 Ago 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *Literal: Yo creo que si el diablo existe obviamente vive en Manhattan.*



No vaya usted a nueva Delhi o a la India en general.


----------



## workforfood (6 Ago 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Dios le da pan a quien no tiene dientes, pero viéndolo desde el punto de vista que dices, es verdad. No obstante yo soy el que paga todos los gastos de la casa (excepto el alquiler), ya que mi mujer se toca el coño y tiene un trabajillo de media jornada.
> 
> Divorcio: Teóricamente le tendría que dar la mitad, excepto la casita de pueblo de España, ya que nuestro matrimonio no está reconocido en España ya que nunca hicimos los papeles para que me lo reconocieran en la embajada.
> 
> ...



Texas es un estado muy potente en Estados Unidos, más que Nueva York, si la familia de ella es Texana de pasta algo raro hay para que no vuelvan y se compren una enorme casa con rancho o apartamento en Houston, Dallas o Austin.


----------



## kdjdw (6 Ago 2022)

La ciudad preferida de las charos, marujas, cuñaos y horteras de provincias.

Ascazo.


----------



## Le Truhan (11 Ago 2022)

Yo en Nueva York no viviría ni gratis, en Texas si.


----------



## El Mercader (18 Ago 2022)

Mi mujer perdió el acento tejano hace años, ahora tiene un acento casi "Broklynesse" (de los que dicen Pak en lugar de park o Ká en lugar de car" (casi como en Boston).


----------



## El Mercader (18 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Texas es un estado muy potente en Estados Unidos, más que Nueva York, si la familia de ella es Texana de pasta algo raro hay para que no vuelvan y se compren una enorme casa con rancho o apartamento en Houston, Dallas o Austin.



Mis suegros viven En Austin. Solo mi mujer vive en NYC.


----------



## El Mercader (18 Ago 2022)

Pues efectivamente, hace ya 15 días que he llegado a la casita de pueblo de España. No os he contestado antes porque no he parado ni un segundo de hacer cosas (pequeñas reformas, pintar, montar muebles, dar de alta contratos, poner a punto la caldera de gas-oil, etc). Estoy encantado de la vida campestre.

Me ha venido a visitar una amiga madrileña que es restauradora de arte y que viaja bastante a Manhattan: Ha flipado con el pueblo 
20 habitantes, 9 grados de temperatura por la noche estos días, un intenso olor a mierda de vaca en todo el pueblo, etc. Dice que estoy como una puta cabra y que no entiende "mis contrastes" (pero necesitaba esto después de la locura de NYC).

He dejado a mi querida mujer en la gran manzana bastante cabreada y diciendo que jamás va a visitar un "pueblo de mierda de 20 habitantes" (pija que es ella). Si la sacas de hacer la compra de comida en "Agata y Valentina" y de "Saks fifth avenue" está como que se pierde. La diferencia entre ella y yo es que yo me puedo tomar una copa y echarme unas risas con la ex-fundadora y dueña de "Siebert Williams Shank & Co" (la mecenas del colegio donde curro) o con el señor "Don Justo": Dueño de la vaquería del pueblo donde tengo la casa y que en sus 73 años jamás ha salido de Castilla y León. Pero la quiero.


----------



## El Mercader (18 Ago 2022)

Mmmm, te aseguro que hay una parte de la población educada de NYC que tiene un acento muy Bostonita.

PS, Voy primero en el tema de la adopción: Quiero que me adopten ya mismo.


----------



## El Mercader (18 Ago 2022)

Too much information, baby. Digamos que estoy a una hora y cuarenta cinco minutos de Madrid,


----------



## El Mercader (18 Ago 2022)

La mitad de mi bloque son judíos progres. Casi todos médicos o artistas mediocres pero con pasta de familia a raudales. Mi vecina de abajo es un clon de Sarah Jessica Parker (solo que está más buena y trabaja incluso menos. Y está divorciada). Mi mujer siempre dice que "ambos nos miramos mucho cuando coincidimos en el ascensor". Quiero un trío, pero mi mujer dice que nanai.


----------



## El Mercader (18 Ago 2022)

Nah! NYC era la capital del arte en los 60 y los 70, ahora está muerta. El arte bueno surge en los momentos de dificultad como evasión a la mierda que te rodea. Un artista que empieza no puede pagarse un loft en DUMBO. Los actuales artistas de NYC son niños de papá. Todos los artistas con talento de USA se han ido a Detroit a buscar inspiración y emociones fuertes.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Ago 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Todos los artistas con talento de USA se han ido a Detroit a buscar inspiración y emociones fuertes.



Y camellos más baratos...


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (18 Ago 2022)

100 millas al norte de Manhattan.

Hay algun pasaje algo denso. 

Curioso el intercambio que hacen con los yankees que les prestan la casa a cambio de vivir un mes en su piso de Madrid.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## GordoFanegas (18 Ago 2022)

Una ciudad que *siempre me la sudó*, en PROPORCIONES BÍBLICAS.


----------



## DVD1975 (18 Ago 2022)

No me acerco a el ni loca jajaa.


----------



## la_trotona (18 Ago 2022)

¿Los seguros en EEUU carísimos para el coche? Pero si allí es un país liberal que no son anticoche como en Europa...


----------



## la_trotona (18 Ago 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Por tres motivos:
> 
> 1) Mi mujer y mis suegros se metieron por medio el día que quise comprar una casa de campo en Estados Unidos y empezaron a "aconsejarme" y a darme la brasa día y noche sobre lo debía o no debía comprar. Así que decidí comprarla en España porque ahí no me iban a tocar los cojones.
> 
> ...



Pero, ¿No era España un infierno fiscal?


----------



## la_trotona (18 Ago 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo ahora (como muchos ya sabéis) estoy pensando en dejar Nueva York y mudarme a la casita de pueblo de España. Pero el problema es que mi mujer no se mueve de Nueva York ni con agua caliente. Así que ahora estoy entre dejar a mi mujer o seguir pudriéndome más tiempo aquí.



¿Ir a la casa del pueblo de vacaciones?


----------



## Chulita (19 Sep 2022)

Falnesatar dijo:


> El diablo es el mismo que ha diseñado la cosmovisión que permite todo esto, tu avatar del foro es la síntesis de esta por todo lo que representa.



LOL


----------



## Papo de luz (19 Sep 2022)

whiskas y tena ladys en NY.


----------



## naburiano (19 Sep 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues tienes razón. He vivido en Madrid en la zona de ciudad lineal y aquello era casi peor que esto.



No sería por la zona de Arturo Soria, vamos, de eso estoy seguro.

En el distrito de Ciudad Lineal hay zonas muy variadas, desde Pueblo Nuevo, que si es más lumpen, al Conde Orgaz, donde viven Figo y Carmena.

La mayor parte de Ciudad Lineal es muy tranquila, y de buen nivel de vida. No es el Bronx, y no hay apenas ruido, excepto en algunas zonas que he mencionado,y al lado de Arturo Soria y la calle de Alcalá.


----------



## El Mercader (20 Sep 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> No sería por la zona de Arturo Soria, vamos, de eso estoy seguro.
> 
> En el distrito de Ciudad Lineal hay zonas muy variadas, desde Pueblo Nuevo, que si es más lumpen, al Conde Orgaz, donde viven Figo y Carmena.
> 
> La mayor parte de Ciudad Lineal es muy tranquila, y de buen nivel de vida. No es el Bronx, y no hay apenas ruido, excepto en algunas zonas que he mencionado,y al lado de Arturo Soria y la calle de Alcalá.



Hombre, no me refiero a la calle general Aranaz, sino a lo que hay entre José del Hierro y San Blas.


----------



## androm (20 Sep 2022)

Y que?? Al final te vuelves a la Big Apple o te quedas aquí??


----------



## El Mercader (20 Sep 2022)

androm dijo:


> Y que?? Al final te vuelves a la Big Apple o te quedas aquí??



Desgraciadamente ya me tengo que volver. El curro es el curro  Estos dos últimos meses casi no he foreado porque no he parado ni un momento con la casa: desbrozar y organizar el jardín, amueblar la casa, pintar, cambiar cerraduras, hacer varias reparaciones, albañilería, etc. He trabajado como un cabrón, pero he disfrutado como un enano: Me siento mucho más fuerte físicamente y mentalmente después de estar viviendo estos dos meses en el pueblo. Ha sido la auténtica salud: Pasar de trabajar en un puto cubículo en una puta mega-ciudad, a tomarme cervezas en mi jardín viendo los álamos negros y las encinas y con el único ruido de las vacas mugiendo a lo lejos.

Por cierto: La gente me ha tratado de puta madre. Todo el mundo se ha volcado en mi: Me han enseñado a plantar árboles, desbrozar el jardín, usar cartuchos para deshollinar la chimenea, etc. Los de la vaquería me regalaban una leche que sabía a nata, otro vecino me ha regalado embutido de jabalís que el mismo caza y prepara. otros me han dado huevos de gallinas que tienen, tomates, peras, ciruelas, calabacines, etc. Joder, casi no he comprado comida. Me voy con lágrimas en los ojos.

No sé cuanto tiempo voy a poder aguantar en Nueva York: Solo acordarme de la luna llena saliendo de detrás de las encinas o de ver el cielo preñado de estrellas hace que quiera quedarme aquí para el resto de mi vida...

No sé porqué cojones la gente tiene tanta manía al mundo rural: Yo solo me he encontrado con personas buenas y sencillas.

PS, Cuando tenga tiempo voy a cagar un hilo contándolo todo.

Edito: Tengo un gigabit simétrico de velocidad de acceso a Internet con fibra con la empresa Ádamo. Es acojonante: Tengo mejor conexión en este pueblo que en el puto Manhattan.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (20 Sep 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> PS, Cuando tenga tiempo voy a cagar un hilo contándolo todo.



mencióneme cuando ello suceda


----------



## El Mercader (20 Sep 2022)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> mencióneme cuando ello suceda



Cúmplase!


----------



## Saco de papas (20 Sep 2022)

El ruido y la humedad era lo peor que experimenté allí.. me tiré 3 días andando viendo mierdas empapado en sudor, perdí varios kilos.

Y el ruido era mega mortal, es un continuo bubrbrrbrbrburburburburbrbr... criminal.

Vivir ahí es para acabar loco de la cabeza de forma pasiva.

Y la contaminación ya ni te digo.. que es invisible, pero te mata igual.


----------



## El Mercader (20 Sep 2022)

Por cierto, no voy a poner el nombre de la localidad donde tengo el pueblo (es una aldea de 12 habitantes) , pero os diré lo que me ha costado (para que veais que se pueden encontrar chollos):

Casa con dos plantas de 120 metros cuadrados en total y con un jardín de 250 metros cuadrados (el dueño me intentó engañar, ya que me dijo que eran 400 m2, pero después de medir eran solo 250 metros de parcela y otros cien metros de parcela para usar como garaje (pero pilla en la otra punta).

60.000 pavos (impuestos y notario incluido).
Amueblarla (muebles malos de Ikea) y compra de herramientas (herramientas buenas, de la marca bellota, fiskars y Bosh) unos 10.000 pavos.

La casa cuenta con calefacción de gasoil, chimenea (casette), lavadora, lavavajillas, nevera, vitroceramica y ventanas oscilobatientes de climalit en todas las ventanas.

Está a una distacia de 20Km de una capital de provincia que cuenta con todos los servicios y a 140 Km de Madrid.

Total 70.000 Euros.


----------



## El Mercader (20 Sep 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> El ruido y la humedad era lo peor que experimenté allí.. me tiré 3 días andando viendo mierdas empapado en sudor, perdía varios kilos.
> 
> Y el ruido era mega mortal, es un continuo bubrbrrbrbrburburburburbrbr... criminal.
> 
> ...



Pues así son mis días y mis noches... Lo del ruido lo has clavado, joder, desde la cama y con la ventana cerrada se sigue oyendo, nunca para.


----------



## El Mercader (20 Sep 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Por cierto, no voy a poner el nombre de la localidad donde tengo el pueblo (es una aldea de 12 habitantes) , pero os diré lo que me ha costado (para que veais que se pueden encontrar chollos):
> 
> Casa con dos plantas de 120 metros cuadrados en total y con un jardín de 250 metros cuadrados (el dueño me intentó engañar, ya que me dijo que eran 400 m2, pero después de medir eran solo 250 metros de parcela y otros cien metros de parcela para usar como garaje (pero pilla en la otra punta).
> 
> ...



Edito: Me han dicho que el metro cuadrado en el pueblo cuesta unos 200Eur - metro


----------



## naburiano (20 Sep 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hombre, no me refiero a la calle general Aranaz, sino a lo que hay entre José del Hierro y San Blas.



Pues eso, Pueblo Nuevo. Lo que yo decía. Vivías al lado mío.


----------



## El Mercader (20 Sep 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Pues eso, Pueblo Nuevo. Lo que yo decía. Vivías al lado mío.
> 
> Vivía en la calle Zigía, que tampoco era lo peor hace quince años, pero ahora se ha degradado bastante.


----------



## naburiano (20 Sep 2022)

Si, la calle Zigia si. De hecho, a veces, no normalmente, pero ha habido algún tiroteo por allí cerca en los últimos años.


----------



## visaman (19 Oct 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...



es verdad lo de sexo en Nueva York, gente dandote por culo todo el rato por lo que veo


----------



## El Mercader (19 Oct 2022)

visaman dijo:


> es verdad lo de sexo en Nueva York, gente dandote por culo todo el rato por lo que veo



Es insoportable vivir aquí, pero si tienes 20 años es el paraíso: Pasta, chortinas y cachondeo a todas horas. Ya con 50 tacos que tengo esto me tiene hasta los huevos.


----------



## Chas2 (19 Oct 2022)

angelgs dijo:


> Como tantos otros sitios que están bien para visitarlos pero que son el infierno para vivirlos. Se me ocurre que el ejemplo paradigmático de ello es Venecia.



En efecto
And waiting for the next time to come
Too many fucking Spanish tourists there


----------



## TexNolan (19 Oct 2022)

También es que te has ido a Manhattan macho… píllate un rancho en Texas, ya verás que tranquilo estas


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (19 Oct 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Por cierto, no voy a poner el nombre de la localidad donde tengo el pueblo (es una aldea de 12 habitantes) , pero os diré lo que me ha costado (para que veais que se pueden encontrar chollos):
> 
> Casa con dos plantas de 120 metros cuadrados en total y con un jardín de 250 metros cuadrados (el dueño me intentó engañar, ya que me dijo que eran 400 m2, pero después de medir eran solo 250 metros de parcela y otros cien metros de parcela para usar como garaje (pero pilla en la otra punta).
> 
> ...



Con esos datos solo puede ser Avila.
No es tan chollo sino que es una provincia mal comunicada (por las montañas) y con una economía medio puff. 

Sería cojonudo algo así pero por el litoral mediterráneo, Castellón por ejemplo o si es en Castilla, Madrid, pero esto último sí parece medio imposible.


----------



## visaman (19 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo no he estado nunca, pero tuve una novieta que era de Brooklyn.... vino a pasar un verano a hacer unas practicas y se quedó. Al principio la pobre lo pasaba fatal porque el ritmo de Madrid es a camara lenta para una neoyorquina. La tia flipaba porque podiamos estar en la mesa del restaurante lo que nos saliera de los cojones, llegabamos tarde a todos sitios y no pasaba nada, beber en la calle, etc... Yo termine cortando con ella porque buscaba un joaquin y yo no estaba por la labor entonces, al poco encontro uno y se lo casó. Aun la veo de cuando en cuando y aunque esta hasta los cojones del marido, no se arrepiente de haberse venido a Spain.



ustec de jovenuno ha tenido que ser un follador vividor de cuidado.


----------



## visaman (19 Oct 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> De los 50 a los 60 pasa en un suspiro. Y no es seguro que haya vida más allá. Es increíble la cantidad de conocidos que están palmando a final de la cincuentena.



yo he llegado a los 61 y creame que costo


----------



## Ludovicus (19 Oct 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...



Llevamos 40 o 50 años viendo películas y series de televisión yanquis que muestran a las claras que Nueva York es una basura. Sexo en Nueva York es una excepción si muestra lo contrario, que no lo sé porque no la he visto.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Oct 2022)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Llevamos 40 o 50 años viendo películas y series de televisión yanquis que muestran a las claras que Nueva York es una basura. Sexo en Nueva York es una excepción si muestra lo contrario, que no lo sé porque no la he visto.



Básicamente muestra que Nueva York es una droga dura y perjudicial, pero adictiva. Todas sus protagonistas son patéticas_ junkies_.


----------



## ShellShock (19 Oct 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Desgraciadamente ya me tengo que volver. El curro es el curro  Estos dos últimos meses casi no he foreado porque no he parado ni un momento con la casa: desbrozar y organizar el jardín, amueblar la casa, pintar, cambiar cerraduras, hacer varias reparaciones, albañilería, etc. He trabajado como un cabrón, pero he disfrutado como un enano: Me siento mucho más fuerte físicamente y mentalmente después de estar viviendo estos dos meses en el pueblo. Ha sido la auténtica salud: Pasar de trabajar en un puto cubículo en una puta mega-ciudad, a tomarme cervezas en mi jardín viendo los álamos negros y las encinas y con el único ruido de las vacas mugiendo a lo lejos.
> 
> Por cierto: La gente me ha tratado de puta madre. Todo el mundo se ha volcado en mi: Me han enseñado a plantar árboles, desbrozar el jardín, usar cartuchos para deshollinar la chimenea, etc. Los de la vaquería me regalaban una leche que sabía a nata, otro vecino me ha regalado embutido de jabalís que el mismo caza y prepara. otros me han dado huevos de gallinas que tienen, tomates, peras, ciruelas, calabacines, etc. Joder, casi no he comprado comida. Me voy con lágrimas en los ojos.
> 
> ...



La gente que reniega del campo y sólo quiere vivir en el centro de las grandes ciudades está enferma, lo digo en serio. O no han probado nunca a vivir fuera de la ciudad y hablan sin saber, o algo raro tienen en la cabeza.

Por desgracia mi mujer es un poco urbanita también y tampoco quiere vivir todo el tiempo en el campo. En mi caso el cambio no es tan extremo (me muevo entre la capital y una urbanización en un pueblo de la sierra a 40 km, y el contraste es mucho menor que entre pleno Manhattan y una aldea de Castilla y León). Pero en cuanto paso un par de noches en el piso de Madrid me da agobio y estoy deseando largarme de vuelta a la sierra a escuchar los pájaros, las vacas y las hojas de los árboles en lugar de los pitidos de los coches, las putas motos de los cojones y los ruidos de los vecinos. Que se vean las estrellas en el cielo y puedas salir por la puerta y pasearte por tu jardín de 2000m^2 con un bosque delante y las montañas al fondo no tiene precio.

Por no hablar de lo que comentas de la comida. Joder, es que los huevos que le puedes comprar a algún pueblerino que tenga su corral con una docena de gallinas, o las patatas, judías o tomates que te vende cualquier paisano con huerta, o los higos de tu propia higuera y las nueces de tu propio nogal... no se pueden comparar con lo que hay en el supermercado. Ni siquiera lo que compres en El Corte Inglés, en Sánchez Romero, o en la tienda más pija que puedas encontrar. No hay punto de comparación. Y no es sólo lo rico y fresco que está todo, es que tienes la satisfacción adicional de saber que estás comiendo algo que se ha hecho de forma totalmente natural y tradicional a unos cientos de metros de tu casa.

La vida en la ciudad es antinatural. Cuanto más grande es la ciudad, más antinatural es la vida en ella. Y soy madrileño y he vivido 30 años en plena capital a tiempo completo. Madrid no es mala ciudad y tiene muchos parques, mi piso está rodeado de ellos. Pero un parque no es comparable al campo de verdad.

El ser humano se ha adaptado durante unos diez mil años a la vida rural y sólo durante unos cientos a la vida urbana, y el cuerpo y la mente sufren si te sales de tu medio. Yo no lo sabía hasta que probé la vida fuera de la ciudad, y ya no hay vuelta atrás. Si hubiese estudios serios y a gran escala sobre la diferencia en cuanto a longevidad entre campo y ciudad en estos tiempos en los que en todas partes hay internet, teléfono y cobertura sanitaria, íbamos a flipar.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (8 Nov 2022)

Llevaba CINCO años sin venir a Londres, es decir, practicamente muerte en vida.
Anoche el taxista me leyó el pensamiento y atravesamos Belgravia bajo un diluvio, daban una fiesta en la Embajada española, y jode cuanco no se te espera en NADA. La plaza donde Corinna vive estaba en la oscuridad absoluta, ¿cni, tia, vas a actuar ahora?

En la ciudad mas global del mundo hay tantos hombres (y chicas) guapos que nadie les mira. Yo, que acabas de dejar Leon JURASSIC PARK, que viste que OVIEDO es peor, es un MATUSALEN PARK, no diste credito ayer. El 99'99% de la gente estaba mirando el MOVIL; yo vivo sin el, asi que miraba a la gente, que piel, que de rubios y pelirrojos hay, docenas en cada vagon....
es decir, DEJAS LA PORNOGRAFIA, SALES AL MUNDO REAL Y TODO ES PORNOGRAFICO

pero

*MI perrina estuvo llorando anoche desde las 5 de la madrugada
SE ME ACABA DE JODER LA VACACION*
ya me vale madres todo
Me he venido al Paco hotel a *LLORAR*

Odio el trafico
odio la gente
ODIO el ruido

Todo esta en obras de restauracion y construcción aprés la fachada
Medio Mayfair en obras, MEDIA ciudad, INSUFRIBLE

me tocan dos negros (asco es poco) al lado en el mini ZULO y no paraban de follar
y ella venga a hablar por telefono y yo cada poco chillando: basta ya, quiero DORMIR; asi en Spanish

Las trabajadoras del hotel son de UCRANIA o Bulgaria
no tengo agua fria,
no hay luz en el baño, y eso que el mini zulo es acogedor...
acaba de venir el obrero y es RUBIO...y cokney....

tengo tanto dinero en CASH que me dijeron que lo guardase en la caja, no, digo yo
si nunca me ha pasado nada...
hagame caso me dice la de recepcion, hay chicas nuevas.... hazlo, HAZLO
y no dejes la llave ahi

Si ya me compre en *BARBOUR* que es a lo que venia
y en Selfridges nunca tienen 1kg de te que quiero
¿QUE COJONES voy a hacer?
cuando mi perra y yo lloraramos en la DISTANCIA

y todo es infinitamente PEOR que hace 5 años
y es un insulto de *caro
IN SUL TAN TE *(menos el Barbour)

Mañana huelga de metros, etc
A los que tienen edad de fregar platos les hicieron el QUINTO GRADO de interrogatorio en la frontera de Gatwick
a mi, que soy un vegestorio, ¿Vive en UK? No, buenas tardes, gracias

el hotel debe de ser MU cristiano, hay algo que se llama proxies y te bloquea el ponno.


----------



## Abrojo (8 Nov 2022)

> DEJAS LA PORNOGRAFIA, SALES AL MUNDO REAL Y TODO ES PORNOGRAFICO



Gran verdad


----------



## Soy forero (8 Nov 2022)

Lo mismo que si vas a Madrid 5 días y vuelves contando maravillas. No es lo mismo que vivir allí. O Barcelona


----------



## iaGulin (9 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Por cierto, no voy a poner el nombre de la localidad donde tengo el pueblo (es una aldea de 12 habitantes) , pero os diré lo que me ha costado (para que veais que se pueden encontrar chollos):
> 
> Casa con dos plantas de 120 metros cuadrados en total y con un jardín de 250 metros cuadrados (el dueño me intentó engañar, ya que me dijo que eran 400 m2, pero después de medir eran solo 250 metros de parcela y otros cien metros de parcela para usar como garaje (pero pilla en la otra punta).
> 
> ...



Bosch herramientas buenas... se te nota entendido.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (9 Nov 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> Madrid



MADRID ES UN PUEBLO ENORME
pero pueblo

en LND que es RICO, elegante y a la vez el infierno, ves a LUCIFER y su dinero por todos lados
a lo GRANDE,
D I N E R O
las *obras, trafico y ruido* me tiene los nervios destrozados, destrozados

NY-LON y Paris son las 3 unicas ciudades globales AAA,
las 3 capitales de occidente


----------



## Soy forero (9 Nov 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> MADRID ES UN PUEBLO ENORME
> pero pueblo
> 
> en LND que es RICO, elegante y a la vez el infierno, ves a LUCIFER y su dinero por todos lados
> ...



Pues en Madrid tienen una estatua dedicada a Lucifer


----------



## Soy forero (9 Nov 2022)

Tu lo has dicho, si tienes pasta


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (9 Nov 2022)

Efectivamente, Madrid es un pueblo grande. No tiene nada de gran ciudad que se considera a nivel internacional.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (9 Nov 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> Pues en Madrid tienen una estatua dedicada a Lucifer



si, eso si


----------



## IMPULSES (10 Nov 2022)

Un lujo de capital con una MIERDA DE CLIMA, un frio de cojones en invierno y calor en verano, sin playa..... 
Venga ya !!!


----------



## Avioncito (10 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para todos aquellos que hacéis un viaje paco a Manhattan de cinco días y volveis chorreando lefa: Llevo cinco años viviendo aquí y estoy hasta los huevos. Os pongo los motivos:
> 
> 1)* Gente, gente y más gente*: Gente en la calle, gente en el metro, gente en el portal, en la escalera, en los bares, en los parques, etc. ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR SOLO NI UN PUTO MOMENTO.
> 2) *Mierda, ratas y cucarachas voladoras como puños por todas partes*: Ratas y mierda en Manhattan, en Brooklyn, en Queens, el Bronx y en Staten Island: La mierda es el nexo de unión de los cinco distritos de Nueva York. La calle huele que apesta.
> ...



Joder, punto 1 y 2 de los positivos, ni tan mal 

Vas, haces pasta y te piras cuando hayas reunido lo que querias.

Tómate las cosas como si Manhathan fuera un cajero automático gigante y ya.

Otra cosa es el que quiera echar raices alli, según comentas.


----------



## Noega (10 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¿Porqué vivo en Nueva York? (Lo bueno).
> 
> 1) Estoy casado con una americana.
> 2) Vivo de gratis: Ya que el piso donde vivo es de la familia de mi mujer.
> ...



imagino que despues de vivir 5 años en esa ratonera esa minicasa con esa miniparcela te pareceran hasta grandes....


----------



## Tales90 (10 Nov 2022)

Yo llevo 11 años viviendo en Madrid y es un puto estercolero, quitando 3 o 4 zonas muy buenas para vivir que casi nadie se puede permitir. De todas formas si la cosa sigue igual la decadencia va a llegar a todas partes con el tiempo. El resto un estercolero que cada año se va degradando más. Y vete a Parla o una de las ciudades del sur, flipas.


----------



## El Mercader (10 Nov 2022)

Noega dijo:


> imagino que despues de vivir 5 años en esa ratonera esa minicasa con esa miniparcela te pareceran hasta grandes....



¡Hombre! Dese usted cuenta de que está hablando con una persona pobre y humilde. Para mi esa mini-casa es casi como La gran Medina de Fez. Desde luego no tiene nada que ver con el palacio procederesco y el jardín versallesco del que su alteza disfruta (aunque me temo que entre sus muros haya algún fantasma que otro)...

PS, ¿Se ha mudado usted ya al ala de invierno, o gracias al buen tiempo del que disfrutamos aún sigue en la de la verano?


----------

